# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Marvel Superheroes Fanarts

## Sansomon

Well I also did several fan mades artworks, drawings of Marvel superheroes, and art commissions paid superheroes and super-groups of superheroes. They were not anything too extraordinary or surprising but I'll show them here . I hope you enjoy.

*Red Spider Man*



Red Spider-Man: Arnold Van Patrick is the older brother of Dr. Michael Van Patrick Iron Spider. Security officer of Stark-Fujikawa Corporation he is in many ways the exact opposite of his brother. Imagine Eddie Brock Venom at the height of the cowshed, athletic heavyweight bodybuilder, now imagine that he has powers arachnids comparable and possibly superior to Spider-Man Peter Parker and instead of the alien symbiote use the uniform hyper-technological nano- technology designed to be used by Peter Parker by Tony Stark during the Civil War and currently possessed by his younger brother and you make an idea of Red Spider-Man. Arnold gained his powers during the season Initiative led by Tony Stark. He was a volunteer aimed process reconfiguration genetics play and maximize the powers of Spider-Man driven by Tony Stark in which through a re-sequencing of DNA he received powers of arachnids and received a uniform nano-technology developed by Tony Stark . At the time the idea was that he would join the super-group "The Order" but with subsequent events ("Secret Invasion," "Dark Reign," "The Siege," "The Heroic Age" and "Fear Itself") he managed to keep their super powers and his identity a secret being that the only thing known about him is Tony Stark who led the process that gave him super powers arachnids. The idea Arnold's was to stay away from life hero but when his younger brother desperately needed help during global destruction caused by Doctor Octopus Arnold understood how anyone maximum of Peter Parker "With great power comes great responsibility" and became the Red Spider-Man to help becoming the newer arachnid hero in the Marvel universe. Quiet, making few friends and a tendency to take action at the speed of thought it most resembles the Punisher Frank Castle with the difference that he has high morals and never kill. Athlete bodybuilder enthusiast he is also a vaunted Judo fighter.

*Powers and abilities*

Arnold Van Patrick possessed a variety of superhuman powers, derived from process of reconfiguration of DNA driven by Tony Stark. Thus he possessed the following superhuman abilities:

Superhuman strength, speed, stamina, agility, reflexes/reactions, coordination, endurance

Superhumanly acute hearing and heightened senses

Adhesive touch that allows he to cling to walls and other surfaces via electrostatic attraction

Immunity to all forms of non-corrosive toxins and poisons after an initial exposure to them. These initial exposures make he dizzy, but he metabolism quickly recovers and renders he immune to he.

Immunity to all forms of radiation

Venom blast: Red Spider-Man can discharge a powerful toxin with he body's excess bio-electricity, which he focuses through he hands. These bio-electric blasts affect the nervous system, and their intensity can be regulated to deliver a minor shock, render someone unconscious, or even kill. (Their concussive force is powerful enough to puncture metal.)

Flight

Pheromones: These chemicals can make he extremely attractive to women.

Psionic webbing: By using psychokinetic energy, he can bind ambient free-floating molecules into strands of solid force. He psi-webs can be used to wrap enemies, or focused into narrow web-lines that he can swing from. Due to its psychic nature, he psi-webs can be used in ways Spider-Man's webbing never could, such as causing webs to form from a distance, or controlling the movement of he webbing mentally.

Moderate telepathy

Precognitive flashes
Arnold had none of the training or experience of the earlier men who carried the Spider-Man mantle. Due to he inexperience he was not be able to make use of all of these abilities

Iron Spider Costume

When Tony Stark first made the costume, it's initial function is that it gives Spider-Man short range flight through mesh webbing under his arms, resistance from small caliber bullets thanks to his heat-resistant kevlar

microfiber, built-in fire, police and emergency scanners, visual amplifications such as infrared and ultraviolet, carbon filter in the mouth to prevent inhalation of airborne toxins, and short-range GPS microwave communication system, all of which are controlled in the computerized control system in the titanium chest piece in the costume.

Tony again updated the costume before they headed to Washington. He upgrade the fabric of the costume to be a liquid nano-fiber that can more or less disappear when not needed and can appear again when Peter wants it to by just thinking about it, he also adjusted the fabric to change colors into other past costumes that Peter wore in the past like the classic red and blue or the black costume and because of this, the fabric is able to blend into its surrounding for the purpose of camouflage. Also, Tony added three spider-legs or "waldoes" that can pick things up with small claws that works as pseudo fingers and they also have cameras that can be display images in the costume's eyepiece. The waldoes are all hidden in the costume's golden circle part in the back and can be deployed simply by mental command. Although Iron Man has stated that it cannot be used in battle, Spider-Man used the waldoes to fight Titanium Man to break the sensors in his helmet to make him blind and Captain America during the Civil War.

Iron Man installed a secret override within the Iron Spider in case Spider-Man switched sides, which he did when he saw the inhumane treatment of those superheroes that does not comply with the Super-Human Registration Act. But Spider-Man knew about this and he disabled the override on his own. The costume is also feeding Iron Man with subliminal information about the mechanics of Spider-Man's spider sense so that he can develop his own danger sense, but this is proven to be ineffective when Vision was able to slip behind him, disabling his armor for Captain America to beat him down. Iron Man can also send out an electrical directive to the Iron Spider that will trigger the spider sense without any impending danger, thus distracting Spider-Man.

The Current User's uniform is that Arnold Van Patrick is one of the most reliable and respected Security Officers that Stark-Fujikawa Corporation who had voluntarily offered to test the process of re-sequencing of DNA driven by Tony Stark now he is the closest to that Venom a Red Spider-Man can get.

----------


## Sansomon

*Crystal Dragon Man*



Mysterious mutant who recently appeared on the island Utopia Alexis Aeon (pronounced "Eon", which means "age" or "eternity" ...) is a specific mutant shapeshifter, able to assume the form of a giant Crystal Dragon Man. In this way his powers are psychic nature as a sort of humanoid version of Draconian beast that becomes that it is a "psionic dragon." He can transform his body into virtually indestructible organic crystal Similarly, the form of organic Diamond Emma Frost, who is completely invulnerable to telepathic or psychic attacks.



The big difference is that he can still use his telepathic and psychic powers in this form, which is virtually indestructible and has claws and fangs with the hardness and sharp as daggers giant diamond. He can attack using levitation psychic or telepathic and telekinetic attacks, besides, pyrokinetics attacks, psionic molecular restructuring can design for both the eyes and mouth of an explosion similar to a photon energy, beam, of bio-laser, capable to cause devastating damage or evoke super strength, psychic which is so large in terms of pure strength as Hercules, Ares, Namor the Sub-Mariner, Wonder Man, Blackbolt the Inhumans, The Vision, Ms.Marvel / Carol Danvers, The Thing , Colossus, Rogue, She-Hulk, Red She-Hulk, Thor-Girl, Warpath, Rockslide and other supreme super-human.



The Crystal Dragon Man also has the power of astral projection and can send his mind from one extreme to another galaxy faster than light, or other dimensions. It is not known if the Crystal Dragon Man is a hero, villain, anti-hero, all or none of that, it is known that he seems more interested in serving as an advisor to the island of Utopia that he engage in crisis for the mutant race, but who thinks he can be defeated easily this much mistaken, because in rage he is so powerful and formidable opponent like psionic super-human as the supreme Entity Phoenix ... Crystal  Dragon Man is huge measuring 4 meters tall and weighing 2 tons in the form of humanoid beast Draconic your body is extremely muscular.



It usually shirtless proudly displaying this solid mass of the chest muscles, when asked "Why?" Often, he simply replies, shamelessly: "Why am I beautiful, hot, male, and sexy, and I love being reminded of it, and show for all to see" his "uniform" is usually a simple shorts black with a buckle of a red "X" as the Beast stage Jim Lee when he was a "blue hairy gorilla."

----------


## Sansomon

*Woodgod*

 

Doctors David and Ellen Pace were bio-geneticists hired by the government to synthesize a lethal toxic nerve gas; though opposed to violence, the couple accepted the job so that they could use its resources for their own project: gene-splicing human and animal DNA to create a new, hybrid species, which they hoped would combine man's intellect with the animal kingdom's proclivity toward peaceful coexistence. Assigned to Trinity Base (unofficially referred to as Vertigo Base and Tranquility Base due to its nerve gas research) in New Mexico, the Paces concealed their side project from their superiors by arranging to work off base on a farm outside the nearby town of Liberty. They successfully created a satyr-like being they dubbed Woodgod, with an accelerated meta-growth rate both physically and intellectually, designed to bring him rapidly to maturity. Within minutes of awakening he could speak rudimentary English, with his brain cell count tripling within 5 minutes of his birth. Within 2 days he had learned to walk, and was exploring the world with an infant's curiosity; by the third day his physical growth had leveled off, but his mind showed no sign of slowing.



Unfortunately, the base had accidentally spilled some nerve gas a year earlier, causing deaths amongst the local sheep and illness amongst the populace, leaving the townsfolk suspicious of base personnel. Local man Greg Davis snuck onto the farm to spy, and spotted Woodgod. Racing into town, he soon returned with a drunken mob, who demanded the Paces hand over the "freak" immediately. When David Pace tried to reason with them, the mob beat him, then shot the confused Woodgod. Finding glass canisters containing bubbling liquid, the mob concluded the Paces were brewing more monsters, and despite desperate warnings from the Paces that the tanks contained nerve gas, the townsfolk shattered them. Within seconds, a cloud of purple gas slew virtually every living creature within 15 miles, except for Woodgod. Having swiftly healed from his wound and somehow immune to the gas, Woodgod wandered into Liberty looking for his "parents", unable to fully comprehend their deaths. At the nearby Vertigo Base, the personnel detected the town's demise and spotted Woodgod's wanderings of satellite surveillance. Major Del Tremens led a squad of men on floater bikes into Liberty to capture him, wanting to learn how he had survived the gas and cover up the base's culpability in the leak; however, Woodgod brought down the three fliers, damaging their pilots' protective clothing and killing them instantly. Only Tremens survived, a question he desperately asked Woodgod triggering memories of the creature's dead parents and causing him to halt the attack and wander away reminiscing.



Tremens swiftly quarantined the area, knowing they only had a short time to destroy the evidence before a government inquiry team arrived. To make matters worse, less than a day later, the man-monster Hulk wandered into Liberty, soon clashing with Woodgod. Tremen's orders to his men to destroy both recaptures were picked up on the passing X-Shuttle's view screen as the X-Men flew home from an unrelated adventure; concerned for the well-being of the Hulk's alter ego, Bruce Banner, the X-Men's passenger, Spider-Man, asked the mutant heroes to drop him off near Liberty. Luckily for Spider-Man, a recent exposure to an anti-radiation mist unknowingly immunized him from the purple nerve gas. Upon his arrival, the Hulk and Woodgod initially stopped their fight and united against Spider-Man, whom they deemed a common enemy. Spider-Man thus allowed Tremens' men to cover them with an electro-mass net, designed to electrocute its captives while simultaneously becoming heavier the more they struggled. Realizing Tremens intended to kill his captives, Spider-Man destroyed the net's controls, allowing them to break free. Tremens instead subdued all three intruders with anesthetic gas, then took them back to Vertigo Base. He informed Spider-Man of his intention to fire Woodgod into space inside a converted ICBM, then blame the town's destruction on the Hulk and Spider-Man, but Spider-Man escaped and freed Woodgod, and together they released the Hulk. Tremens tried to slay them using an atomic cannon, but the Hulk and Woodgod destroyed it; the resultant shock-wave knocked Spider-Man inside the ICBM, which Tremens launched. While the Hulk tried to rescue Spider-Man, Woodgod slew Tremens, then departed after watching his new friends vanish high into the stratosphere.



His intellect and understanding continuing to grow, Woodgod returned to his parents' farm, where he uncovered the Paces' files. Thanks to the quarantine, Woodgod was able to work in solitude as he memorized their gene-splicing techniques; after a week, having reached an adult intellect, he swore that as the only living member of the Pace family he would carry on his parents' legacy, then burned the farm down to prevent their secrets falling into the wrong hands. Breaking back into Vertigo Base, he stole his parents' corpses, intending to bury them in the new utopia he was going to create. He set up house in a remote part of the Rocky Mountains in Colorado, where he created more hybrids like himself, calling his new people the Changelings. While most of the Changelings happily accepted Woodgod's rule, Leoninus and Viperus became discontented. While Viperus fled the Changelings' valley, risking revealing their existence to the outside world, Leoninus, wishing his creator's power for his own, learned the gene-splicing techniques, and secretly began creating his own Changelings: Elephantine, Fury and Pantherus.

----------


## Sansomon

Woodgod led an expedition to retrieve Viperus, apprehending him hiding out in a carnival, but their pursuit had led them too close to humans. Out on a hunting trip with the gamma-powered Doc Samson, the mentally unbalanced General "Thunderbolt" Ross caught a glimpse of the Changeling Centauron, and shot at him, mistaking him for the Hulk. The wounded centaur collapsed at Ross' cabin, where Ross' daughter Betty and her friends Fred Sloan and Rick Jones tended his wounds. Woodgod soon came looking for his lost Changeling, overpowering Samson and taking the others back to the Changeling village, intending to execute them if Centaurion died. Woodgod prepared a healing elixir for Centaurion, but Leoninus, hoping to sow dissent among Woodgod's followers, secretly poisoned it while it was being delivered by Siren. The Hulk soon came in search of his kidnapped friends, battling the Changelings who tried to stop him, but his friends asked him to leave since he was only making things worse; annoyed, the Hulk departed. Meanwhile, with Centauron having died, Leoninus demanded the death of the humans and revealed his own Changelings, challenging Woodgod as leader of their people. Siren, having figured out what Leoninus had done, flew after the Hulk and convinced both him and Doc Samson to return to the Changeling village. With the revelation of Leoninus' murdering actions and the assistance of the Hulk and Samson, Leoninus' coup d'etat was thwarted. Afterward Woodgod elected to stand down as Changeling leader, wanting his people to learn to govern themselves, and Fred Sloan chose to stay with the group for a while after the other humans left.



At some point Woodgod was kidnapped by the mysterious Stranger, who took him to his laboratory world for observation alongside several other specimens. Eventually the Over-Mind invaded the lab world, using his mind powers to direct the captives there into attacking the Stranger and the hero Quasar (Wendell Vaughn). After being freed, Woodgod joined several other Earth super-beings in pooling their abilities to return home, eventually landing in Siberia. From there, Woodgod returned to the Changeling village, and resumed creating new Changelings, including Dovinia, a satyr-like hybrid like himself. They briefly became romantically involved, but then Woodgod broke off the relationship, convinced he had to stand alone from the other Changelings for their own safety. Woodgod also befriended Nick Fury, head of the spy agency SHIELD, under undisclosed circumstances; Fury nicknamed Woodgod "Rudolph".



Meanwhile, Leoninus -- seemingly forgiven for his past transgressions -- made contact with a Roxxon scouting team which had been investigating rumors of the Changelings' existence. He made a deal with Roxxon's Dr. Malachi Oz, kidnapping all the female Changelings to be used in Oz's crossbreeding program. Tracking down the missing women, Woodgod rescued them and killed Oz before he could begin his experiments; Leoninus escaped. Some time later, the forces of Vertigo Base finally tracked the Changelings down, apparently slaying all but Woodgod, who reverted back to his more taciturn and aggressive youthful personality as a result of the trauma of seeing his friends slaughtered. Alongside SHIELD super-agent Psi-Borg, Nick Fury discovered the massacre and encountered both the Vertigo Base agents and Woodgod. Sending Psi-Borg for reinforcements, Fury battled the agents, but when Woodgod began slaying them, Fury intervened, stunning him with a blaster shot. Claiming Woodgod was dead, Fury removed the body, and dropped the recovered Woodgod off in the forest 40 miles away.



Woodgod apparently found a new home on an island with a lighthouse, either creating new Changelings or locating other survivors; Woodgod later rescued a seemingly delirious Namor from the sea when the Sub-Mariner temporarily lost his ability to breathe underwater. Some time after this encounter Woodgod was captured, ending up in the custody of Canadian agency Department H, who held him insensate on Floor 13 while they tried to extract his unstable DNA. His subsequent fate after exposing the illegality of Department H and destiny were to be subjected to mutagenic experiments and undergo a series of retro-mutations that conferred a much more bestial appearance and the next of a mythical satyr of "The Chronicles of Narnia "the movie and made it much more powerful and savage though he still retained his brilliant intellect. Escaping he was captured by the Intelligencia and subjected to brainwashing to confront the Red Hulk that nearly killed him only being held by Hulk intervened in time to release it from the control of the villains. After this he was left free to rebuild their lives and create new Changelings by Hulk. His subsequent fate is not known yet.

*Powers and Abilities*

*Powers*

Woodgod possesses various superhuman abilities due, at least partially, to his unique Changeling physiology.

Superhuman Strength: Woodgod possesses superhuman strength, and its limits are not exactly clear but it was shown that he could face the Wild Green Hulk that the more enraged grew more powerful became almost equal in overall conditions, yet he was easily defeated by the Red Hulk even after suffering the retro-mutations that become much greater, more bestial and savage, which disfigured him with his punches then it is believed that its strength lies in its heyday, in the old wild Green Hulk and unintelligent level being fixed and he is able to lift or press about 90 tons.

Superhuman Stamina: Woodgod's musculature produces less fatigue toxins during physical activity than the musculature of a human being, granting him some level of superhuman stamina. While the limits are unknown, he can at least exert himself at peak capacity for several hours before the build up of fatigue toxins in his blood begins to impair him.

Superhuman Durability: Woodgod's bodily tissues are harder and more resistant to certain types of injury than those of a human. For example, he has been shown to be able to withstand powerful impact forces, such as falling from great heights or blows from the Hulk, that would severely injure or kill a human being.

Superhuman Reflexes: Woodgod's reflexes are enhanced to levels that are beyond the natural physical limits of even the finest human athlete.

Superhuman Sense of Smell: Woodgod's sense of smell is also heightened to a degree beyond the capability of a human being. His sense of smell is developed to the point where he can recognize and track individuals by their scent.

Regenerative Healing Factor: If Woodgod does sustain injury, his body is able to heal damaged tissue faster and more extensively than an ordinary human. However, the limits of his accelerated healing isn't known. It isn't known if he can regenerate missing limbs or organs, is more resistant to disease, or extends his lifespan. However, he is more resistant to chemical toxins than humans.

*Abilities:*

Woodgod knows enough about genetic engineering to be able to create viable living creatures. Also, even though he has had no formal training, Woodgod's powers make him a formidable combatant.



I decided to make a artwork of Woodgod because no one wants to draw him and it hurts me to remember that that psychopath Red Hulk nearly killed him and gave him a beating, pitiful, he came to leave him disfigured ... I remember the story he and the Hulk fought (read as a child in the days of comic books in small format of Editora Abril ... was one of the first superhero comics I've read in a time when I thought that there was no difference between Marvel Comics and DC Comics and the world of "Super Friends" was exactly the same as Spider-Man and Non-animated cartoons, Captain America, The Mighty Thor, Hulk, Iron-Man, Namor the Sub-Mariner, and , the "Fantastic Four", and in my innocence, they all knew each other and belong to the same universe ...) in which he faced the Hulk in absolute equality of conditions and tore the webs Peter Parker as if they were strings . That story had the Woodgod enough to stand on equal footing with the Wild Green Hulk that the more nervous becomes more powerful and gets hit him high power punches. But apparently now it means nothing to Mr. Joe "Scrotum" Quesada and his Red Hulk able to hit a punch in the face of The Watcher (like "punch a cosmic entity" to the point of leaving her with a black eye was something so trivial?). But to me it makes all the difference in the world and therefore I want to honor this character since nobody cares about him enough to draw he. I care ... so this is my tribute to Woodgod ...

----------


## Sansomon

*The Beast*



The Beast ( O Fera in Portuguese) is the alter - ego of Dr. Henry " Hank " Philip McCoy , a fictional character and a superhero of American comic books in the Marvel Universe , published by Marvel Comics .



It is a famous for its stage in the mutant X-Men , but makes or made ​​part of various other groups like X- Factor , Avengers and Illuminati . It was created by Stan Lee and Jack Kirby and his first appearance was in X -Men # 1 ( September 1963 ) when he still had a more human appearance without the blue or claws . In the 70s , with a strong wave of science fiction in comics , his fight against his feral impulses and fear of loneliness and rejection intensified as it became the furry blue as it is known so soon after an accident . Today , the Beast dedicates all his physical gifts and his brilliant mind to create a better world for man and mutant . Hank is a biochemist and a prominent political activist . He is a brilliant guy . Sometimes talking about pretentious phrases . Despite being very playful when a fight or research arises is incredibly serious and loyal.



Biography of Character



Henry Philip McCoy was born in Dundee , Illinois , United States , son of Norton and Edna McCoy . His father was employed at a local and exposed to radioactive contamination in an accident at work , which supposedly was the cause of your child's changing nuclear plant. Hank was endowed with a vast intellect and hands and feet unusually large for a human being ; in fact , its members were comparable to those of a gorilla and some old stories show that his nickname in school was " Maguilla Gorilla " . Nevertheless , Hank McCoy had a happy childhood and youth, where he could give vent to all her energy , joy and genius .



Mutation of Henry manifested itself fully in his teens and although he used his powers to exceed in sports for a while , he was soon forced to seek a refuge from the inevitable ostracism and irrational hostility of normal humans . His parents , however, were against the tide and always supported him . Soon he was contacted by Professor Charles Xavier , who knew of his mutant powers . He had the option to join the School for Gifted Youngsters of Professor Xavier , who was actually a benevolent avant-garde school for education and training mutants like him. As a prestigious institution , offered unlimited academic opportunities and customized study among a small and select body of students , and to Hank a unique growth opportunity . With his insatiable thirst for knowledge and the need for a refuge , Hank joined the school and the X-Men , where under the tutelage of Xavier , his days were filled with differential equations , Proust and tasks in the Danger Room . In this period he was codenamed Beast . Led some side missions Mutant and the Blackbird  .



Some years later , in Amazing Adventures (Volume 2 ) # 11 , McCoy left the X -Men after completing a Ph.D. in Biophysics at the Xavier Institute and became a research scientist at the Brand Corporation , a facilitating genetic research . In his work , he isolated a chemical catalyst in hopes of reducing the abnormal aspects of their appearance , but it made its mutation to evolve , growing gray hairs over his entire body , later gaining sharp ears, blue hair , elongated canine teeth , claws , extended senses and accelerated healing factor . Nevertheless , McCoy accepted his fate and is one of the most cheerful and optimistic superheroes , sometimes making the role of " class clown " , despite his brilliant intellect. Contrary to its primitive and feral appearance suggests , he is an intellectual whose speeches and mannerisms are extremely eloquent and formal . And along with Reed Richards , Tony Stark , Bruce Banner , Henry Pym and Simon Williams, is one of the most respected scientific minds in the Marvel Universe .



Shortly thereafter , he was recruited to join the Avengers , where he remained a member for many years , becoming a close friend of Wonder Man .



Later joined the Defenders and stayed with the team until his dissolução.He and friends of survivors Defenders , Angel and Iceman were soon contacted by Cyclops and Jean Grey to form the X- Factor . Hank served this team for years , while teaching at college. Later ( with the return of Professor Xavier , Beast returned to the X -Men where he remains today . Was he who discovered the cure for the Legacy Virus .



Subsequently, the Beast has undergone a secondary mutation , assuming a more feline appearance. This made ​​him very depressed for fear of devolving be . Additionally , the amendment took his longtime girlfriend , Trish Tilby , to finish with it . When news came of a " cure" for mutations , he seriously considered taking the exam but changed his mind after a " press " of his fellow Wolverine team, as well concluded that send a bad message to other mutants .



Hank McCoy also had an evil version known as the Dark Beast , who escaped from the Age of Apocalypse shortly before she allegedly ceased to exist ( although we know now that the timeline of the Age of Apocalypse found some way to survive ) . The Dark Beast has all the powers and intelligence Hank McCoy , but no ethics, having learned Biochemistry and Genetic Engineering with Mr. Sinister their reality . For a short period (prior to Saga Onslaught Marvel  ) , the Dark Beast captured the real Hank McCoy and infiltrated the X -Men , intending to hide their existence from Mister Sinister from normal reality . To learn the history of its counterpart , the Dark Beast visited several important people in childhood and adolescence Hank , killing them all . To visit his parents and see all the love that they dispensed Hank , however, was unable to kill them . The real Beast was imprisoned for a short time , soon being released by X- Factor , defeating his counterpart and assuming its rightful place .



The Beast also has a counterpart called Brutal that has feet like a goat and an amphibious appearance.



And among their counterparts from other realities of the Multiverse exists also the Beast of the Exiles having a much wilder simian looks like a gigantic and hugely muscled , Blue Furry Mandril having superhuman strength on par with heavyweights like Hercules , Ares, Wonder Man, The Vision , Ikaris of the Eternals , Blackbolt the Inhumans , Namor of Atlantis , Colossus , Doc Samson , She- Hulk , Rogue , Ms. Marvel / Carol Danvers etc and greater savagery which considerably decreases the level of your intellect. A curious detail is that this alternate version of Hank is openly gay and also "top " of a relationship of several years with Wonder Man of his the reality who was killed by Modok







A man of paradoxes , Beast may be wearing a Hawaiian shirt, shorts and a baseball cap turned backwards in an instant , and the next , a suit or coat and lab goggles . Often uses tools and goggles high- tech to make modifications to the jet Blackbird of the X-Men .



*Powers and abilities*



He is possible that the mutation of Beast is the result of a genetic atavism ( or in other words , genetic traits that resurface in a sort after many dormant years) , which would explain why it has a modern brain in a physical beast .



Hank McCoy has strength and superhuman endurance as well as speed, agility and motor coordination ; can perform many tasks with his feet as easily as a human would do with his hands . Because of your gifts and training in the danger room , Beast can jump surpassing any Olympic level athlete .



Experimenting with his mutation, Hank inadvertently gave the skin (originally normal) blue color and a more ape-like appearance. After a serious injury , he suffered a second mutation , mutating into a more feline appearance. Your level of strength and superhuman speed , along with their meanings , increased over time due to these physiological changes , but it should be noted that remain more a result of its advanced physiology, than any other form of intervention outside. Since feline moved to its shape , has gained powers that allow for accelerated regeneration serious injury to heal within a few minutes , whereas in normal humans can take days .



Hank is doubly gifted, not only having the fantastic abilities granted by his mutation, but also possessing a brilliant intellect. It is a world-renowned biochemist , and the man who found a cure for the Legacy Virus . His extraordinary intelligence and expertise in genetics rival those of Professor X. Despite this, he never received a Nobel Prize or been invited to the National Academy of Sciences , for his " colleagues " the scientists themselves more by their bestial appearance, than by Genius that science is ( and this fact the realization of their greatest fear ) . A Renaissance man , McCoy is versed in linguistics, literature , philosophy , history, art , and music, with a special affinity for science and technology, also has a penchant for quoting literary classics . Hank is a virtuoso on the piano and enjoys an occasional game of chess . It also has a great sense of humor and extensive vocabulary .

----------


## Sansomon

*Ursa Major*



Origin

Mikhail Ursus was one of the first known mutants born in the Soviet Union in the 20th Century to survive past childhood. Up until the time of his birth, the Soviet government had been performing euthanasia on all mutants at the first manifestation of their superhuman powers. The government was made to see the potential value of superhumans serving the state due to the efforts of scientist Pieter Phobos.



Phobos opened a private school to train mutants and Mikhail was one of the first of many mutants to join the school. Unknown to the students and the government, Phobos had built a device to siphon the energy from his students to give himself artificial powers. The process was killing many students and Phobos would explain their deaths to the Soviet government as training casualties. Phobos had three students left, Mikhail and two siblings, Laynia Petrovna and Nikolai Krylenko who later be known as Darkstar and Vanguard when the second Red Guardian discovered Phobos's activities. Phobos went into hiding but gave two totems to Laynia and Nikolai so he could still siphon their powers. Mikhail and Nikolai would join the Soviet army for a brief time.



Soviet Hero



After certain field work, the three remaining mutants from Phobos's school would be reunited by the Soviet government and become the Soviet Super Soldiers. Ursus was given the code name Ursa Major and one of their first assignments was to investigate the contained radioactive area of Khystym known as the Forbidden Zone. They discovered that their former teacher was planning to radioactively contaminate all of the Soviet Union in order to foster the birth of more mutants so he can eventually siphon off their powers. The plan was thwarted by the Soviet Super Soldiers and the Hulk. Phobos was brought to the government to stand trial.The Soviet Super Soldiers resolved to remain together as a team but vowed to never again unquestioningly serve the state. They existed as a quasi-independent band of crime fighters based in the Soviet Union. As a member of the Soviet Super Soldiers, Ursa Major would face various enemies. The Super Soldiers would team up with the spaceknights Rom and Starshine against the Dire Wraiths. His team would also battle the X-Men and the Avengers over the mutant, Magneto. Ursa Major, Vanguard and Darkstar would defect to America and are nearly killed by the Supreme Soviets when they disguise themselves as the Avengers. The Soviet Super Soldiers would eventually disband and merge with members of the Supreme Soviets to form the Winter Guard. Ursa Major is currently a member of the Winter Guard.



Winter Guards



The Winter Guard would fight a group of superhuman Soviet revolutionaries called Remont Six. This group is led by Iron Maiden and they come into conflict with the Guard when they raid an AIM facility. Ursa Major would fight the Snow Leopards and Volga. The Winter Guard prevail and defeat the Remont Six . Mikhail was the first Russian mutant to suffer a Secondary Mutation when they fought the Squadron Sinister wanted to use the power of The Presence technology to bring the entire population of their ruined world to Earth in the process sacrificing the entire area where Russia and he would was waging a battle to the death with Hyperion. The mutation manifested itself at a critical moment in which Ursa Major was nearly torn in half by being double of Superman and Mikhail suddenly had maximized their powers and gained the ability to transform the form of bear a humanoid beast Were-Bear Kodiac more 4 feet by muscular body greatly golden brown hyper sharp claws that could be covered with an alloy of organic adamantium a metallization process similar to Colossus. Suddenly Mikhail gained super strength, omega level, the same level of superhuman, supreme and had a chance to turn the tables in the fight against Hyperion in which he was taking a beating and striking back with full force just wiped the floor with the face of the double of Superman. Mutation of Secondary Mikhail proved to have been an opportune time when he used to release the other members of the Winter Guard and bearing the hammer Perun destroyed the device with which the Squadron Sinister planned to do the transfer which would destroy the bouncing jet from Winter Guard Earth from the Russia stratosphere and dealt a blow Titanic with the hammer Perun that made the device a dimensional implosion swallow the Squadron Sinister back to his world as he was rescued by Darkstar. 



*Powers & Abilities*



Ursa Major has the mutant ability to transform himself into a giant anthrophomorphic bear. While in this form, Ursa Major retains his human intelligence, personality and ability to speak, though his personality does become more feral and he begins to lose control over his human intelligence if he remains in his transformed state for several hours consecutively. Ursa Major was trained by the Soviet Military, and trained in the use of his powers by Professor Phobos, being a graduate of Professor Phobos's mutant training school.

While transformed, Ursa Major possesses superhuman strength, stamina and resistance to physical injury to a much greater degree than an actual bear of similar size possesses. His strength is sufficient enough to allow him to engage in a one-on-one battle with The Hulk and survive. His senses are also heightened to a superhuman degree, particularly his sense of smell that he can use to track a target by scent. Also, like a real bear, Ursa Major possesses non-retractable claws. These claws are relatively blunt, as they are with an actual bear, but can be used as effective weapons when coupled with his great strength.



Mikhail had become the "army of one Bear Kodiac" of Winter Guard becoming one of the mutants increased physical strength of the planet. His secondary mutation to a lycanthrope Werebear Kodiac Giant gave him besides vast super-strength that allowed him to jump up to 300 meters tall (about two football fields up or forward) Hulk-style. His strength is such that it is capable of lifting up to 100 tonnes . Ursa Major has great knowledge of combat hand-to-hand and a high degree of dominance in military strategy of the Russian army, his secondary mutation changed its appearance now it resembles a giant, werebear kodiac massively muscular of the golden brown he can now use their hands to manipulate objects and their claws and skeleton through a process of bio-metallization similar to Colossus can be transmuted into organic Adamantium, he now has a healing factor that instant heals wounds at the exact moment are made, and his super-senses animals, hyper-acute, as, vision,hearing, smell . Realizing your new potential needed to be trained so that he could make him the greatest advantage in battle Mikhail entered a series of intensive training alongside heavyweights Heroes like Wolverine, Thor, The Thing , She-Hulk affectionately nicknamed "Big Little Bear" by Wolverine he learned new techniques. Their claws are now hyper-sharp and combined with his super strength far more deadly than those of Wolverine.

----------


## Sansomon

*X-Beast*



X-Beast / Gabriel McCoy: Gabriel is Grandson of Hank McCoy with Bettsy Bradock.He is in the Mutation Beast That occurred much more Quickly in Father and it suffered Gabriel its transformation in the Beast with traces from dominant predator with traits more animalistic and next "that other Beast" for Disney in appearance. The spite of this Gabriel is a genius capable to equal and even though to surpass 

Already the grandfather to having to Q.I. Revealed of Genius 140 + Beyond of photographic memory. He uses intelligence to complete it's extraordinary powers of Beast in a surprising way. 

*Powers :* Vast superhuman strength, level Omega, the same level of super human level Omega, like Colossus, Warpath, Rogue, Rockslide , Strong Guy and M and super-vision amplified, to the limits of mystic levels and can distinguish and track psychic auras, super senses such as smell, sight , have claws, are not made of "Adamantiun" but are made up of hyper-dense matter that is at the duty in hardness and density super agility and speed in the Same levels of Wolverine, Sabretooth, Daken and X-23 Animal Instincts . But his greatest power and the ability mutant of Biogenetic Adaptation. Translating your body is able to adapt instantly to any kind skill or power superhuman of with which it is confronted in developing a response super-power or equivalent skill. In other words he can fight super-strength with even greater super-strength, fire with ice, bursts of energy with total invulnerability, claws and fangs with healing factor and hyper-accelerated regeneration instant even a limb cut off, psychic powers with psychic powers or equivalent powers and even more "cosmic" as with Magic, invulnerability arcane and counter-spell which makes him the "maximum survivor" Beyond it all Gabriel Discovered That he is one "X-ternal" (Mutant Immortal) and That "can not to die" is or oldness and Other Ways That Can he live forever Virtually. 

*Peculiarities :* Loves RPGs (Role Playing Games) of table as *Dungeons & Dragons 7TH EDITION*, like reading comics of superheroes , although already practiced bodybuilding even already naturally hugely muscled like his grandfather and has more than 600 pounds of pure muscle since according to their motto "Mens sana in corpore sano" , "Natureba" not like to eat anything that has not proven nutritional value and practice healthy habits such as running nine miles every morning and exercise, is often surrounded and besieged by women who consider "super sexy" but this has nothing to do with "mutant pheromones" as was the case his grandfather's but with legitimate charisma even want to find, "Your Beauty", ( human, mutant or any race that is ) that the complete in all not only physical meaning but also spiritual and emotional .

----------


## Sansomon

*Peter Jr Son of Colossus*



Piotr Nikolaievitch Rasputin Jr. is, most likely, the son of the X-Man known as Colossus.

History
When X-Man Colossus was on a mission with the X-men in the Savage Land, he became romantically involved with a native women from the Savage Land, named Nereel. After Colossus left the Savage land, he didn't see Nereel for quite sometime, until another mission brought the X-men back to the Savage Land and reunited Colossus with Nereel. She hadn't forgotten Colossus and introduced him to her son whom, unbeknownst to Peter, was also named Peter. Although it is never actually proven, it was hinted that Peter Jr. was the child that came from the relationship that Colossus had with Nereel, thus making him the father.

*Powers*

Kid Colossus's powers are slightly different from his Father. Unlike Colossus that turns into organic steel making super strength and invulnerability Peter Jr can expand the density of the body mass of your body thousands of times making he as dense as steel and in the process of increasing size to gigantic proportions becoming enormously strong and invulnerable . In short he basically has the same powers of DC Comics' Atom Smasher with the difference that can go into berserker rage and thus multiply by 10 its strength and destructive power and that unlike the Father he received training from Barbarian Clan Leaders Savage Land being trained to fight without moral restraints and using lethal force if necessary. He is on par with other mutant super-strong, Omega level as his Father, Rogue, Rockslide, Warpath, Strong Guy, etc when he uses his powers to increase the density of your body that takes on a metallic golden hue. Peter is not a "punk" but uses his mohawk hair cut in the tradition of barbarian warriors of Savage Land

Peculiarities : Peter Jr. was raised by a Belgian missionary who taught him much of what we know about the culture of people from outside the Savage Land, but while his father routinely uses words in Russian he had used words in Belgium.

Peter Jr. is a lover of heavy metal rock music and want to ever come to a famous rock band as a guitarist but in the future time-line from X-men: The End mini-series (Earth- 41001), he is married and has one son Pavel Rasputin who has the same mutant powers, his grandfather Colossus

Status
Physical Characteristics

Height: 6‘3“ human form), 19‘4“ (in giant form) 
Weight: 240 lbs. (human form), 1450 lbs. (in giant form) 
Eyes: Green Hair: Black 

Citizenship: Savage land
Place of Birth: unknown 
Occupation: Adventurer 

Known Relatives: 

Grigori Rasputin (possible great great grandfather, deceased), Nikolai Rasputin ( possible grandfather, deceased), Alexandra Rasputin (possible grandmother, deceased), 
Vladimir Rasputin (possible granduncle, deceased), Mikhail Rasputin (possible uncle), Illyana Nikolaievna Rasputin (Magik) (possible aunt), 
Nereel (mother), Piotr Rasputin/ Colossus (father), Anya Rasputin (possible {alternate reality} step-sister)
Shadowcat (possible {alternate reality} step-mother) 
Pavel Rasputin (son)

----------


## Sansomon

*Gold Dragon Man*



Recently
The Fantastic Four would throw a birthday party for Franklin and Dragon Man was there to celebrate and enjoy the festivities. Dragon Man is seen playing with Franklin and some of his friends including Leech and Artie. Valeria Richards would reprogram Dragon Man and the android is given super intellect and the capability of human speech. Dragon Man would become an adopted member of the Future Foundation and guardian of the gifted children in that program.


Later Dragon Man demonstrates for the first time the feeling of loneliness and that he wants to have a family like that of Franklin and Valeria Richards. This desire is so intense that he decides to use his super-intellect to build a "Son" based on own projects and using the same technology used to create androids the Original Human Torch and the sintozoide Vision creating a sentient self-awareness that calls "Father" and choose for itself a form similar to the Dragon Man only based on a legendary Gold Dragon assuming the identity of Gold Dragon Man and joining the Future Foundation as a new member.

*Powers and abilities*

The powers of the Gold Dragon Man was achieved through the use of robotic material inserted in their construction, and technology created in the design of robotic androids Original Human Torch, the Vision and super- intellect of the Dragon Man that alone could make the same prodigy its creation made by Diablo but without the need to use alchemy or magic. His Son Gold Dragon Man has vast super-strength, rivaling the most powerful heroes such as The Thing and She-Hulk.He also has various other powers that his Father gave in their design using the technology super-advanced of Future Foundation and your super-intellect. Gold Dragon Man can design a breath of his mouth flames as hot as the Sun, optical burst firing laser, plasma and nuclear blasts by hand, can fly as your Father impelled by its wings (aided by two generators for antigravity propulsion) can self-restore or change so having the molecular level control of your body is virtually invulnerable thanks to the inclusion of an exoskeleton adamantiun gold on your skin, can teleport, become invisible, fly at super speed (thanks an electro-magnetic propulsion similar to that used by the Guardian of Alpha Flight), has claws and sharp fangs hyper-coated Adamantiun and your body is supplied with solar energy absorbing environment.No need to eat, drink or breathe but can simulate these actions and to do so for psychological reasons to approach the feeling of, being, a living being.

Peculiarities : Despite having the same super-intellect of the Father Gold Dragon Man prefers to speak using slang and teen's expressions is a video game fanatic. The more difficult the better for him. He is also a computer expert can go into virtually any database that exists.

----------


## Sansomon

*Red Hulkling*



Red Hulkling mysterious hybrid, Eternal / Skrull, he would be a version of "Red Hulk" from Hulkling / Theodore "Teddy" Altman of "Young Avengers" surrounded by mystery. All he knew about the origin of his powers is that he was the Son of an Eternal extremely powerful, with a, General, of the Skrull Empire has never been revealed to him "What" would be his parents and he would have lived so far on Titan secret under the tutelage of Mentor who trained in combat. His appearance would be similar to the Hulkling only he would have bright scarlet red skin very muscular with more than 2, 30 feet tall, blond hair, green eyes luminescent scales would like the skin of a Red Dragon and a pair of small wings back (that could appear and disappear at will) would use a variation of the uniform Hulkling his powers would be comparable and possibly superior to the original Hulkling because he is a Hybrid Eternal-Skrull. He can become a kind of Red Hulk younger because of his powers. But what he has is not invulnerable when skin turns, but a kind of exoskeleton of very dense tissue like skin armor of a Red Dragon . This exoskeleton of your body has the power to support an absurd amount of damage that kill any repair itself and give you full protection against nuclear radiation, gamma or any other kind. He also has vast super strength and can lift 86 tons or press shapeshifting limited powers enabling him to assume a "war form" Draconic in which his power and super strength grow with anger as occurs with the Hulk, has a longevity huge thanks to being a "half-Eternal" can live for 2000 years before beginning to age, has a power similar to the camouflage of "Predators" that allows you to become partially invisible and a accelerated healing factor . He can create in hands claws capable of inflicting damage with a poison that affects even creatures with healing factor hyper-accelerated. And of course he is "straight" and not "gay."

----------


## Sansomon

*Red Maestro*



You must know the "Maestro" version that son of a bitch of Hulk by Peter David that appeared in the miniseries "Future Imperfect" right? Well ... The "Red Maestro" is nothing more than a futuristic version of an alternate reality of the multiverse where he was the "Red Hulk" / "General Thunderbolt Ross" who traveled to the apocalyptic future of "Future Imperfect" in place of Bruce Banner and faced Maestro Hulk instead of finally having his great revenge against his nemesis. In a titanic battle that shook the planet "Red Hulk" killed the Maestro ... But in the process it got stuck at the future and seeing no other choice he decided to take the place of the Maestro as the "Red Maestro" and rebuild the devastated world transforming it into a militaristic empire star would reduce the insignificance of the Krees, Skrulls, and Shiars. He rose again the heroes of Earth that the Maestro had exterminated the original and created a museum with the remains of enlisting their offspring a military like no other. Basically it is a "Conan Planet Crusher" of the future the only being in creation that has the coolness needed to take the steps most unthinkable that any hero would dare to even contemplate the good of creation but also has a strange, very subtle and very concept of personal honor and justice. His appearance is basically similar to Maestro or a "King Conan" the Future with the giant and massively muscled like the Maestro of a cover of the white but he is not bald and white has long hair and a beard as well as having a eyes gouged out and use a so-eyed style "Odin" and has a huge scar on his chest open style "Sagat" Street Fighter, courtesy of the fight he had with the original Maestro Bruce Banner.

----------


## Sansomon

*Red Skaar*



Well ... I've been wondering ... There Hulk and Red Hulk, She-Hulk and Red She-Hulk so why could not there also a "Red Skaar"? It need not necessarily be a "Conan the Barbarian Hulk" I pictured him as a "younger son" Red Hulk would be a kind of "barbarian future" style "He-Man/Dolph Lundgren" movie of the 80s Masters of the Universe living in a future where all technology and humanity was lost and the human race has regressed to barbarism where street gangs that seem more barbaric tribes of Cimmerians led only by one who is stronger, savage and brutal temperament and training fights put to shame the barbarian kings of Robert E. Howard. The Red Skaar was created by a cult of superhuman warriors of the toughest that keep the lost knowledge of mankind taught him the techniques of fighting hand-to-hand to give mouth water in Wolverine. He would immensely muscular body as the "cousin", I imagine a visual slightly similar to the He-Man played by Dolph Lundgren in the '80s movie "Masters of the Universe" with long black hair, white eyes luminescent and carrying a sword forged by blacksmiths of Asgard. Had the same brands of Skaar on his shoulders and would be a mortal master sword in combat both unarmed and melee weapons as you would use a deadly combination of martial arts and fighting hand-to-hand fighting techniques with MMA with titanic force all Hulks can open rhombuses in adamantium plates channeling his anger Goliath Scarlet fists for combining them with blows Din Mak. He also dominate Skaar as the "Old Power" which could use to absorb the power of the elements on the planet to become literally indestructible and impossible to stop like the Juggernaut / Cain Marko.He not enjoy using their fists as weapons are all the gun charge but you need a powerful mystical sword forged by Odin that only he can wield and use as a weapon with deadly mastery and was a deadly mistake to consider it a "wild" and "uneducated" possessing a wit and quick thinking surprised that even Captain America. And he would wear costumes that remind a prince of a barbaric medieval fantasy world futuristica equal to the He-Man movie of the 80's "Masters of the Universe." Red Skaar would be very muscular as an heir to the Red Hulk but not "hate" General Thunderbolt Ross would only "worth it" that because of his hatred for Hulk is destined to end up just as he who hates ... only, without anything or anyone ...

----------


## Sansomon

*Red Skaar 2099*



Red Skaar 2099 son of Red Hulk 2099

----------


## Sansomon

*Hulk 2099*



Hulk 2099

John Eisenhart was a studio executive for Lotusland Productions, researching the Knights of Banner, migrant worshippers of the Hulk. The Knights of Banner had been experimenting with gamma rays, hoping to create a new Hulk. After the Knights refused to sell their story to him, Eisenhart reported them to the police. As the police arrived, a battle ensued leading to the capturing and slaughter of many knights. Eisenhart, wracked with guilt, joined the Knights in their fight. A young knight the studio exec had befriended named Gawain tried to end the violence by killing everyone by setting off the gamma devices, only to have his new ally caught in the blast. The blast transformed Eisenhart into a new Hulk, who quickly ended the battle. Upon returning to Lotusland, the studio executive was assigned to investigate a new desert creature (himself). Lotusland as a company continued to have much trouble, including nearly everyone going quite mad due to outside influences.
During his investigation, Eisenhart/Hulk would meet a singer/songwriter named Quirk. She would join Eisenhart/Hulk in his search for Gawain, who had been captured during the initial battle. The search would take them to multiple locations, including a mall that is dozens of miles long and has many abandoned areas. The Hulk would deal with multiple foes in multiple spots while his human side, which he is liking less and less, has to deal with the backstabbing at his workplace. This plot would last for the duration of the Hulk's 2099 Unlimited appearances, with the young knight being rescued.
Gawain's salvation would be short-lived, as he would die at the hands of the villain Draco at the start of the Hulk 2099 series, fueling Eisenhart/Hulk with guilt and remorse throughout the rest of the series over his broken vow to protect the young knight. In addition to Draco, the Hulk would face other villains throughout the series (Golden One, Cybershaman, Dr. Apollo, Anti-Hulk). He then went searching for his ex-wife, but instead ran into his demise. The Hulk would meet his demise at the barrels of guns of the post-Doom S.H.I.E.L.D., dying after being shot by an unspecified energy in 2099 A.D. Apocalypse.

Or rather "apparently dying" because as Bruce Banner may well attest with their own words "Do not 'kill' a Hulk with ease so pathetic!" . What happened was that the Hulk in 2099 amount due to catastrophic events which took part involving gamma radiation fell into a coma and was taken by S.H.I.E.L.D. and held prisoner unconscious in a state of suspension. But recently he was released from captivity and awakened by the Red Hulk 2099 which followed the orders of Neo-Illuminati .Live again and at the height of power Hulk 2099 faced Juggernaut 2099 and won. Today John Eisenhart is a soul in search of redemption for all the misfortunes that caused involuntarily and serves on S.M.A.S.H.2 alongside Hulks of future.

Powers and abilities

The Hulk 2099, like his namesake, was one of the strongest characters in his fictional universe; and also like the original, the strength of the character would increase with his emotional state. His baseline strength is 150 tons and he is nearly invulnerable. In addition, Hulk 2099 had a high level of speed and stamina, a healing factor, and could leap great heights (he could easily leap hundreds of feet in height and hundreds of miles while in an enraged state). Eisenhart can willingly transform himself into Hulk 2099, the process adds 5' 9" inches in height and 1,423 lbs to his frame. Unlike his predecessor, this Hulk had razor sharp claws and fangs that could tear through steel.
The most distinctive contrast of Hulk 2099 to his Earth-616 counterpart was his psyche. Initially, when turned into the Hulk, Eisenhart retained his intellect and personality (although significantly more aggressive, due possibly to his current emotional state). Eisenhart was even able to control his transformations. However, as the series progressed, Eisenhart and the Hulk became two distinct and separate personalities, Eisenhart more ruthless, while the Hulk heroic. As the mental separation became more distant, transformation would only occur during moments of rage.

After being released from captivity, S.H.I.E.L.D. Red Hulk 2099 the two personalities (John Eisenhart and Hulk 2099) reached a mutual consensus that the Hulk 2099 should be a formidable force for good and merged resulting in a third personality that adds the best of both and that in control Hulk 2099.

----------


## Sansomon

*Skaar 2099*



Son of John Eisenhart Hulk 2099 with an Amazon of the same race of Caiera  from the future to save the Father, he adopted the name of the mythical barbarian son of Hulk smasher of planets, becoming Skaar 2099 is a deadly combination of raw power, strength gross, fury warrior, and skill with weapons having absolutely the same powers of primal savagery combined Hulk 2099 who is the Skaar adult son of a future possible

----------


## Sansomon

*Emperor Hulk 2099*



Well ... Remember of the Marvel Universe 2099? For it is incredible as it may seem that I was a fan of the Marvel Comics Universe and its characters ... And he liked one in particular ... The Incredible Hulk 2099 ... I know what you'll say, "Gee ! But only a creature with ugly dog ​​face sucking your sleeve?" ... Yes ... oddly enough I liked and still like it very much = (... maybe because I have a soft spot for the third layer humble are always the first characters to be summarily dismissed and often killed the Comic universes have mercy ... the poor guy ... the Hulk today, simply crushed , with the entire Marvel Universe, it is not stopped by anyone ... ever, the poor Hulk 2099 was "detonated" by a bunch of SHIELD agents, armed with weapons of gamma radiation having on the orders of a John Anthony Herod of the most tragic and unworthy heir to the legacy of a legendary character ... like, "kill a Hulk" was something so pathetically "easy." To make things worse .. they brought back stories of the Exiles only for him to have his body possessed by the mutant Proteus and die again consumed by this ... And finally, he "returned" in Timestorm 2099 not as a hero, but as the first "Gamma radiation infestation of monsters" that destroyed Washington, and now terrorizing the U.S.A., as the new Hulk 2099 was nothing "heroic" because he ripped off, one arm, the Wolverine 2099 ... just depressing for a fan of character like me ... So I thought of nothing more than just take you back in all his majesty to make a fanart of him ... but not any fanart ... I imagined a "Hulk Emperor 2099 "a variant of the future Marvel Universe 2099 where the Hulk took the throne in 2099 his predecessor as hitting the new Emperor of Planet New Sakaar Beta and after a duel with the New Warbonds and dethrone the tyrant emperor New Sakaar Beta descending Hiro kalah has is the absolute ruler of the planet, which had over a vast galactic empire as a new "Worlds Crusher" from Marvel Comics. Basically, his look is a mix Hulk Hulk 2099 with the Emperor of "World War Hulk / Hulk against the World "in some detail ... He has armor that claimed the Emperor's Gladiator Hulk, but obviously with different details.

*Emperor Hulk 2099:* 

Data : Emperor Hulk 2099 John Eisenhart, the supreme ruler of the planet, New Sakaar Beta, Maximo heir, the legacy of Emerald Goliath, and a member the New Warbonds , he is living proof that can transcend a legacy Owner time. a body, carved, ovens atoms by gamma radiation, which shaped this indomitable giant, the Marvel Universe 2099, that pathetic villains tried in go, the defeat, but that proved to be the maximum survivor, reaching the same level, your legendary predecessor.And he did not want to lose everything as easily as Hulk Emperor, lost original ... but certainly want to have your own family, and their heirs, and perhaps be the patriarch of a "Clan Gamma 2099" ... A detail is that their physical appearance as Emperor Hulk 2099 is much more brutal and threatening Banner.He that Bruce is a giant emerald on 2 , 75 m high with more than 700 kg, whose appearance resembles a prehistoric beast dragon that has articulated a tongue superhuman strength as Venom. He also has incredible strength and durability, as the Hulk of Earth-616 . Can support low-caliber bullets and missiles and high, and temperatures as high as those of an atomic explosion and also as low as the vacuum of space. One of the unique things about Emperor Hulk 2099 Hulk that differentiate it from the original is the fact that he can change back to John Eisenhart at ease. Another detail is that, as with all carriers of the legacy of his powerful ancestor John also seems to be affected in their personality when they change shape, but unlike his predecessor seems be affected in a positive rather than negative. As John Eisenhart is a malicious man and cowards who thinks more than he can earn in a given situation than with the welfare of others, because, as Emperor Hulk 2099, he becomes more noble and heroic owner and iron will to get to the point of thinking that in this case, his transformation into Hulk was not a "curse" but a "blessing" ... 

*Powers:* physical strength superhuman: the strength of the Emperor Hulk 2099, it "has a limit", reaching incredible heights With that, he can jump great distances. with a single push of its members, and use your hands to make a beat -. palms used by Sonic, Emperor Hulk 2099, causing sound waves and a strong increase winds.Can million tons His strength grows after the adrenaline rush in your circulatory system In the comics, he was able to destroy an asteroid about twice the size of Earth. 

*Superhuman endurance:* By having a modified body and a thick skin to survive in harsh places with low oxygen levels. 

*Super-Stamina:* The emperor Hulk 2099, is able to fight for days without stopping, or even swim and run for a long time. 

*Superhuman mental resistance:* Due to the complexity of the mind, the Emperor Hulk 2099, has great resistance to mental attacks, being hardly beaten or dominated by this kind of super power. 

Resistance attacks on human mystics,:The,Emperor Hulk 2099 has invulnerable to attacks mystical / magical 

*Spontaneous cell regeneration (healing factor):* Emperor Hulk 2099, when they reached their physical integrity, is able to regenerate injured almost immediately without sequelae may be cited as examples in comic books , the same clashes that took most of his muscle mass melted and regenerated without scarring .. 

*Rapid transformation:* John Einsenhert can become the Emperor Hulk 2099 in seconds, if he is shot with a rifle shot, you can instantly connect, the Emperor Hulk 2099, and catch the bullet with his teeth. 

*Features* 
*Height:* 12 "
*Weight:* 3,000 pounds 
*Eyes:* Blue (Eisenhart), Red (Hulk 2099) 
*Hair:* Blond (Eisenhart), Black (Hulk 2099) 
*Level of strength:* 150 tons, possibly more
Emperor Hulk 2099/John Einsenhart : futuristic version tremendously more powerful and so completely wild and untamed Emperor original Hulk Almost single-handedly crushed the entire Marvel Universe 2099 and its heroes in World War Hulk 2099 he became the supreme ruler of the new New Sakaar Beta planet and established the belief of the Gladiators of Banner and Warbonds. He is a dangerous combination of raw power, strength, intelligence, ferocity, and heroism. As a gladiator, New Sakaar Beta, he learned the mastery of various techniques Warbonds of armed and unarmed combat to become a little more time in Gladiator did not see the same as the original Hulk that he overthrew the Emperor Tyrannus, a descendant, Hiro Kala. 2099 Emperor's heir original Hulk 

*Over-Powers* 

*superhuman strength :* As the Hulk, his strength is based on your emotions Your power decreases when you are in a calm state of mind and returns to his human form, and increases if he is angry. which means he has almost unlimited power Its strength can be further enhanced using the old power .. 

*Healing factor hyper-human:* He can heal almost any damage in just a few seconds can rival and even surpass the hyper accelerated healing factor of Wolverine, or even healing factor Hulk.Your's healing factor has been shown to be stabbed in the face and have a severed arm, he instantly regenerated and does not even have a scar and when half of his body was destroyed by Juggernauth 2099 and he instantly regenerated. 

*Superhuman Durability*: Emperor Hulk 2099 managed to survive after a full impact of the Power Cosmic to him He also survived when he fell from space, making it a comet plunging into a large piece of rock and just a few seconds later. he can get up to put up again and keep fighting. melee combat: he is experienced in fights with wild beasts of war and soldiers.Even during his short life as a gladiator, he fought against many invading barbarians who threatened to kill. Innocent and defeated a descending Children of one of the original Hulk as the Barbarian crowning as Emperor Supreme later. 

*Weapon Master:* Emperor Hulk comics in 2099 was shown wielding great axes, swords and spears He is also a master. harness the power of age, he uses in his favor, and as his defense. 

*Power Cosmic:* the Silver Surfer 2099 showed him what it means when a death affects the powers of the Gods, then emperor Hulk 2099 not only has the cosmic power for a few minutes and can dominate it temporarily to challenge Galactus, and expelled him from the New Sakaar Beta. 

*Old Power:* If the Emperor Hulk 2099 using the old power, he can increase his strength to levels so high that they broke the armor of Juggernaut 2099, and launched in the stratosphere, something that even the ancestor of her place. Its durability can also be increased to levels so high that the substance only as Titanium Vibranium, or Adamantium can penetrate the skin. as well as boosting their most amazing physical attributes levels, it can use the old power to manipulate the earth (as it is touching the ground). Manipulate the elements of climate and nature can cause storms, hurricanes or earthquakes.

----------


## Sansomon

*Red Hulk 2099*



The Red Hulk 2099 is General Thomas "Lightning" Quartermain descendant of the hero Agent of S.H.I.E.L.D. Clay Quartermain mate Nicky Fury that was one of the first original heroes of the Marvel Universe that eventually killed by corporate agents when the Mega-Corporations have caused the fall of the superhero and the end of the Heroic Age. But not before planting his seed. Clay Quartermain had married and very secretly had a son who later married and also have a grandson who would be Thomas "Lightning" Quartermain. Thomas is the grandson of Clay Quartermain and achieved high military prominence reaching the rank of General of the U.S. Army, and was promoted to S.H.I.E.L.D. but after realizing the organization's internal corruption that now the year 2099 was nothing more than an institution that made the Dirty services of mega-corporations through teams of Black Ops their high sense of honor and justice did accept the invitation of the Neo-Illuminati undergoing an experiment that would transform the Red Hulk 2099



The Red Hulk 2099 Gen. Thomas "Lightning" Quartermain hero and former Army operating S.H.I.E.L.D. who rebelled against the regime of greats corporations in the year 2099 founded the S.M.A.S.H. 2 a organization super-secret that would bring together the "Hulks" from the year 2099 (Hulk 2099, She-Hulk 2099, Doc Samson 2099, Skaar 2099, A-Bomb 2099) and serve as "armed wing" of the "Neo-Illuminati" seeking bring back the heroic era dystopian future of 2099 being a real hero who despise John Eisenhert like a coward unworthy of the noble legacy of Bruce Banner but would fight beside him in S.M.A.S.H. 2 being both his "ally" and "rival" and would be master of armed and unarmed combat a skilled combatant body-to-body that would dominate several of the fighting techniques of the Future Marriners addition to strategy, leadership, handling of firearms and futuristic direction of heavy armored vehicles plus all the titanic force of unstoppable and Hulks and finally he like would be the Red Hulk 2099 unlike the others Hulks who see "be a Hulk" as a "curse." Basically no secret he's just doing a Hulk 2099 scarlet red skin without that disgusting tongue with the same look of angry black hair long and muscular body of fangs and claws of Pitt and green eyes and claws of five fingers with shorts black with a tattoo of a bald eagle, stylized Tribal style as to the Ultimate Hulk.

Powers and Abilities

Superhuman physical strength: the strength of the Red Hulk 2099 does not "have a limit", reaching levels unbelievable .The base level of his super strength easily surpasses over 150 tonnes, as she he can fight the Hulk 2099 in equal conditions. With it, you can jump huge distances with a single push of its members, and use your hands to make a sonic slap - a clapping used by Hulk, causing strong shock wave sonic waves and winds, and can lift millions of tons. But unlike Hulk 2099 your strength of , which not increases with rage, the strength of Red Hulk 2099 as he says, makes him burn with the flames of atoms entering into flames and raising the temperature of your body and causing it to emit flames plasma of gamma radiation. Red Hulk 2099 can instead of his counter-part to increase their strength through their absorption capacities of energy . He was able to destroy an asteroid 2 times the size of Earth, besides getting together the tectonic plates of the planet.

Superhuman stamina: He proved able to withstand bullets adamantiun heavy gauge, radiation, falls from great heights, even the stratosphere and blows directly received from an enraged Hulk in 2099. Red Hulk 2099 also survive in space unaided, saying he did not need to eat, drink, or even breathe. It proved, however, a particular vulnerability to weapons.

Super-resistance: The Red Hulk 2099 is able to fight for days without stopping, or even swim and run for a good amount of time.

Mental toughness superhuman: Due to the complexity of the mind of the Red Hulk 2099, he has great mental resistance, hardly being beaten or dominated by this kind of superpower.

Resistance superhuman attacks mystics: Red Hulk 2099 has invulnerability to attacks mystical / magical

Spontaneous cell regeneration (healing factor): Red Hulk 2099, when it has reached its physical integrity, is able to regenerate wounds almost immediately without sequel . Can be cited as examples, confrontations in which it had most of their muscle mass melted and regenerated without scarring.

Instant Transformation: The General Thomas "Lightning" Quartermain who becomes the Red Hulk 2099 can instantly become the Hulk, as he did while being shot with a bullet from a rifle bullet iridium, the Red Hulk 2099 took with fangs .

Energy Absorption
Red Hulk 2099 can drain energy from others and absorb it into himself, he was shown and can absorb all radiation of a gamma bomb or the cosmic power of a Herald of Galactus. This absorption then increases their physical abilities tremendously above the levels that already owns.

Heightened senses and retractable claws
Besides healing factor, Red Hulk 2099 has super keen senses and can track the target by scent (like a wolf), and also hearing and vision more than a normal human. It also has retractable claws (30 cm 3 in each of the five fingers equal Pitt) which can retract into their hands by concentration, muscle relaxation or any other movement. These claws, and his skeleton were artificially coated with metal Adamantium Lanxitta, leaving their bones and claws and indestructible turning Red Hulk 2099 into a perfect fighting machine.

Clairsentience
Exclusively belonging to the Red Hulk 2099, the character develops a psychic power called 'clairsentience', which allows you to view the past of people, objects and places through the sense of smell. The first time he used this power During Timestorm 2099 was when he got the Avengers mansion, which was completely empty. When you smell the place he begins to have visions in astral form, which makes you see what happened there and clearly sees his friends being defeated, he uses this power to locate Captain America 2099 and Iron Man 2099. By going through an avenue he has a vision that Tony Stark and Steve Rogers had been there by car. He also uses this power when Hope Summers is kidnapped smelling house he managed to have visions of the past and sees clearly the twins telepath carry Hope Summers a helicopter unconscious and discovers that Emma Frost it was actually Mystique in disguise is a traitor. He also uses this ability to reach a village totally destroyed, the smell of the place he begins to have visions of all that happened there, seeing a monster that had to do with the destruction. when an agent comes in followed it explains everything was caused by a Wendigo of year 2099 .

Mastery techniques of combat and leadership

Red Hulk 2099 has been trained in military hand-to-hand combat techniques dominating a large number of martial arts and has developed his own fighting-style which melds jujitsu, boxing, judo, karate, wrestling, MMA fighting, Greco-Roman wrestling,kickboxing pressure points and pure force into his own unique fighting style and is a master of multiple combat hand-to-hand . Red Hulk 2099 battle experience and training make him an expert tactician and an excellent field commander, with his teammates frequently deferring to his orders in battle.Thor 2099 so highly regards Red Hulk 2099' courage, leadership, and combat abilities that he has stated that Red Hulk 2099 is one of the very few Hulks he will take orders from and follow "through the gates of Hades".

----------


## Sansomon

*Amadeus Cho Prince of Power*



Amadeus Cho on recent stories of Marvel's Hercules has become the new "Prince of Power" in place of Hercules has lost his powers. Even so good but I just do not like to see a Japanese boy skinny nerd in a suit and tie posing as the new "tough guy legendary" Marvel then decided to reimagine the concept as I would have stayed if I could give my opinion about would be like "my" Amadeus Cho Prince of Power. Basically it would mean the same thing occurs with the Captain Marvel of DC Billy Batson ... Amadeus Cho would lift the mass of the power of Hercules and is magically transformed into a "Samurai version of Hercules with gigantic strength and ability of this combative, wisdom, intelligence and skill of the warrior Athena and the sword kusanagi ordinance also one of the" Three Treasures Legendary, Japan "once belonged to God Susano-O with which he killed the legendary Demon Dragon Yamata no Orochi. Imagine Iron Fist and the Master of Kung-Fu with the giant strength of Hercules and you will give an idea of my Amadeus Cho Prince of Power

----------


## Sansomon

*Grizzly*



Grizzly (Theodore Winchester)
Grizzly

Cover to Cable #24 featuring Grizzly and Domino
Publication information
Publisher Marvel Comics
First appearance X-Force #8 (March 1992)
Created by Fabian Nicieza and Rob Liefeld
In-story information
Alter ego Theodore Wyatt Winchester
Species Human Mutant
Team affiliations Six Pack
Weapon P.R.I.M.E.
Abilities Superhuman size, Superhuman Strenght , super animal senses super accurate, speed, stamina , razor sharp claws and fangs , healing factor hyper-accelerated,skeleton covered with adamantiun
Grizzly (Theodore Winchester) is a fictional character from the Marvel Comics Universe who is a mutant and an old friend of Cable, but was brainwashed by Cable's son Genesis to become an enemy. He first appeared in X-Force #8 and was created by Rob Liefeld.
Grizzly was one of the members of Cable's mercenary group originally named the Wild Pack. Grizzly participated in the Wild Pack's raid on a HYDRA base ten years ago. Grizzly also participated in the Wild Pack's mission in Iran. Because of conflicts with Silver Sable's group of the same name, they later changed their name to the Six Pack instead. Grizzly participated in the Six Pack's confrontations with Stryfe in Afghanistan and Uruguay. During a mission for the arms dealer Tolliver, the Six Pack fell apart.
Years later, G. W. Bridge, another Six Pack-member, asked Grizzly to join Weapon P.R.I.M.E., a group created to capture Cable. Weapon P.R.I.M.E. attacked Cable and his team, X-Force. Grizzly was defeated by Warpath, and the mission failed.
Grizzly left the team, then teamed up with Domino in her search for X-Force. Grizzly is then reunited with fellow former Six Pack member Hammer. Grizzly, Domino, and Hammer then captured the shape-shifter, Vanessa. Domino joined X-Force shortly afterwards and Grizzly went home to lead a quiet life . Some time later, he became a serial killer while under mind control from Genesis, Cable's son. Domino investigated the deaths and fought with Grizzly. She was forced to kill him, but promised the dying Grizzly not to tell Cable about his son's actions.But something with which not even the Grizzly had happened to prevent that this was his final end ... Grizzly had suffered a secondary mutation which gave him a healing factor hyper-accelerated like Wolverine and Sabretooth that prevented him from dying by taking the fatal shot in the head of Domino. After she had buried it just woke up and started taking the guilt of what he had done in the brainwashing of Genesis. Staying in a self-imposed exile he remained hidden making friends believe he was dead but recently with the events of M-Day in which the Scarlet Witch is gone with the mutant gene of humanity he was one of the lucky ones who retained their powers Grizzly had to prove to help X-Force against Bastion to save the mutant messiah Hope Summers. He kept his promise and not in the death of Cable told him about the actions of his son. Invited by Wolverine join the X-Force in place of Warpath, Grizzly accepted as a way to compensate for what he had done on the effect of brainwashing Genesis. He currently remains on the team.Recently he had the Adamantium skeleton clad in a process similar to the Program Weapon-X by John Sublime but before he received mental implants and false memories was rescued by other members of the X-Force.

*Powers and Abilities:*

Grizzly has a vast super-strength on the same level as mutant Warpath, Thunderbird / John Proudstar, Colossus, Rockslide and more. He is also a skillful fighter hand-to-hand plus highly trained in the use of heavy military weaponry and fighting techniques of the Marines. He also has vast stamina and endurance omega level mutant. He is not "invulnerable" but was recently discovered that he possesses a power regenerative healing factor hyper-accelerated very similar to Wolverine, Sabretooth, Wolfsbane, Daken, X-23 etc.. Also in addition your body has the ability to "enter a state of suspension" similar to "hibernate" in which he turns off all its non-core tasks while regenerating and healing of wounds or efermidades, tremendously serious. He has super-hyper-keen animal senses such as sight, smell, taste and hearing. It has claws and fangs hyper-sharp adamantium coated by the Weapon Plus program. His body is covered with a scarlet coat golden, like a Bear

----------


## Sansomon

*Beast Exiles*



A version of Beast from Earth-763 is drafted onto the superhero team the Exiles. Beast-763 is far more brutish in appearance, including a long tail and strongly protruding canine teeth. He was seemingly killed while fighting MODOK, but was in fact taken to join the Exiles. It was revealed that this version of Beast lost most of his intelligence due to his mutation, however he regained his mind after he was briefly connected to the Crystal Palace. Also this version of Beast was in a romantic relationship with Wonder-Man. At the end if the series, Beast was given the option to return to his home, but seeing that Wonder-Man was killed in battle shortly after, decided he had nothing to go back to and remained with the team.

----------


## Sansomon

*Brute secondary mutation*



Henry McCoy of Earth-1298 ( Mutant-X ) was one of the original X-Men. Upon graduation, McCoy began his employment for the Brand Corporation. In his position as genetic researcher, McCoy attempted to isolate the cellular catalyst that causes mutations--using himself as a guinea pig. The results were disastrous. Instead of reversing the mutation, as was his intent, McCoy caused himself to undergo a complete physical metamorphosis. Now, McCoy was a literal beast--a green-skinned, amphibious monster. The most tragic aspect of the entire affair was that his once-superior intellect was virtually gone, and with it, all hope for reversing the transformation. He joined his former teammates in the Six but during the inferno he was duped by Sym and N'astirh and allied with them. The result of which was his legs became goat legs and his feet cloven hooves.

Brute was the first member of the team to discover that Madelyne Pryor had been taken over by the Goblin Force after he saw her kill Spider-Man and the Green Goblin. The Goblin Queen framed Brute for the murder and forced him to ask for his own execution and when he died she resurrected him and forced him to join her. The Brute managed to fight off the Goblin Queen's influence with help of Scotty Summers and rejoined Havok and fought against the Goblin Queen.

During a battle with Professor X Brute was help with a telepathic blast that temporarily restored his intellect. As his restored intellect was only temporary he devised a hologram with all of his intellect that he hoped would develop a cure for Gambit and Bloodstorm's Vampirism and Iceman's inability to turn back to human as well as sending Havok back to his home reality. In the case of Bloodstorm, Gambit and Iceman he was successful. The Hologram was unable to figure out a way to permanently restore Brute's intellect. Brute survived the final battle with the Goblin Force possessed Beyonder.

Brute has recently undergone a secondary mutation that assumed the aspect of a marine mythological beast, legendary, the "Lion of the Ocean", the mythical beast protective of sea that pulled, the marine carriage of God Poseidon. This mutation gives he back your brilliant intellect and has extended his intellect for the same level of Reed Richards also put he gave predatory instincts more developed and difficult to control.

*Powers and Abilities*

Brute possesses certain physical skills superior to those of human athletes. His Mutant metabolism affords him slightly greater reaction time, endurance, and speed than the human race's most perfect physical specimen, Captain America.

*Aquatic Physiology:* Brute possesses a number of superhuman abilities derived from his mutated form. His superhumanly strong physiology enabling him to withstand the great water pressure changes that occur beneath the sea. His blood circulation enables him to withstand freezing water temperatures. As a water-breather, Brute has a number of gills hidden by scales along his throat. These gills enable him to extract sufficient oxygen from ambient water to allow him to function normally while underwater. Brute can live underwater indefinitely.

*Aquatic Vision:* His vision is more sensitive to the green portion of the visible spectrum, enabling him to see in relatively dark ocean depths.

*Superhuman Strength:* Brute possesses some degree of superhuman strength. His strength is above average for most Mutants and he can lift about 50 tons.

*Superhuman Speed:* Though he spends most of his time in water, Brute can run and move at speeds superior to that of the finest human athlete. His musculature is also particularly adapt at swimming. He is capable of reaching a top speed of about 40 miles per hour.

*Superhuman Stamina:* Brute superhuman musculature produces less fatigue toxins during physical activity than the musculature of human. He can exert himself physically at peak capacity for several hours before the build up of fatigue toxins in his blood begins to impair him.

*Superhuman Agility:* Brute agility, balance, and bodily coordination are enhanced to levels that are beyond the natural physical limits of the finest human athlete.

*Superhuman Reflexes:* Brute reaction time is similarly enhanced and is superior to that of the finest human physical specimen.

*Superhuman Durability:* The tissues of Brute body are somewhat harder and more resistant to physical injury than those of a human. While he is far from invulnerable, Brute is capable of withstanding impact and blunt trauma forces that would prove crippling or fatal to a human being with only little discomfort.

*Weaknesses:* He cannot survive out of water for more than five hours without special devices before asphyxiating. His body is also very susceptible to dehydration.

Note : The mythological creature that Brute suffered a secondary mutation is this:

Lion of the Ocean-1

Lion of the Ocean-2

----------


## Sansomon

*Ursa Minor*



Russian mutants were considered as a threat and should be killed so that their mutation was discovered. However, Professor Pieter Phobos was able to convince the Soviet government to allow him to train them as potential agents loyal to the government. His real reason, however, was to use them to gain power for himself. Ursa Minor, Alexei Uriokovitch Ursus, younger brother of Mikhail Uriokovitch Ursus, the, Ursa Major, were two of the first graduates with Dark Star and Vanguard. Alexei had a mutant power similar to his brother he could become focusing on a huge and immensely muscular "Bearman Kodiac" anthropic have received the code name "Ursa Minor" as his older brother Mikhail had been named "Ursa Major "(although" Minor "he only had the name not getting anything due to big brother in terms of power and pure force). However Phobos preferred to keep hidden Alexei as a secret weapon designed to accomplish missions by the Russian army as a "army of one Bearman Kodiac". Thus he did not become "officially" a member of the Soviet Super-Soldiers but always indirectly connected to .While team the other members of Soviet Super-Soldiers were investigating a radioactive area in Russia along with the Hulk, Ursa Minor acting alone discovered a secret base of the Dire Wraiths of Black Nebula  in the same radioactive area and found that the Dire Wraiths of Phobos planned to usurp control of the process that would lead to radioactive area to expand throughout Russia and create an area of intersection between the Earth dimension and the Limbo to release all Dire Wraiths that had been trapped there and with the help of Rom the Space Knight, Ursa Minor frustrated the plan of Dire Wraiths and destroyed the dimensional fusion generator that would unite the two dimensions. Meanwhile the other Super-Soldiers Soviets discovered Phobos plans to try to radiate the USSR to provide more mutants for him to feed power. Phobos was defeated, and the three mutants promised that they would not serve the government more. However Alexei while agreeing with the decision of his older brother decided to stay in acting as "double agent" pretending continue to service the Russian government when in fact it could useful information that could be used by the Soviet Super Soldiers. Ursa Major and Ursa Minor simulated a struggle to make it appear that both fell out and "cut ties" with each other however the fight was just a clever decoy to fool the Kremlin military. Later Mikhail come to say that never was so difficult for him to raise his voice and say what he did to the younger brother as that discussion if only a performance planned by Alexei.



Alexei because of this scam to make it appear that he had broken off relations with the Soviet Super-Soldiers was not present among them, along with Ursa Major, Dark Star, Vanguard and Gremlin when hunting the Russian government by Magneto made both faced the Avengers as the X-Men in Southeast Asia.



After discovering Dynamo Scarlet was spying on them, the three left the Soviet Super-Soldiers and were joined by Siberforce, a group of exiled mutants.



Ursus and Vanguard then were deceived by General Tsakarov attacking American companies during the search for Dark Star which had become missing. Black Widow and Daredevil and Ursa Minor exposed the Tsakarov plan, revealing that he had kidnapped Dark Star to manipulate Mikhail and Vanguard.



Mikhail and Alexei were two of the mutants retained their powers after M-Day. Later, they returned to Russia, joining the new Winter Guard group, investing the death of Abomination, repelling the Lady Liberator efforts when he tried to interfere in international business, joining with War Machine, Ursa Minor helped repel Skrull invasion of Russia, and then, Ursa Minor and Ursa Major faced his brother together the Remont 6 and instrument to protect the new Dark Star, Sasha Roerich.



When he and the Winter Guard tried to capture the Intelligencia, the group used the Zero Cannon, sending the team into space, yet they survived and with the defeat of Intelligencia, Bruce Banner used the Zero Cannon to bring them back to earth.



*Powers and Abilities:*



Ursa Minor is a mutant with powers similar to those of his older brother Ursa Major to turn through intense concentration on a humanoid beast have anthropic Bear giant Kodiac the difference is that your body is more human than his older brother being huge with almost 3 feet tall and weighing over 200 kg of pure, solid muscles. Although it is called "Ursa Minor" "minor" it has nothing perfectly in equal terms with his older brother .At the contrary brother he uses a uniform made with a fabric unstable molecules that transforms and grows in size to fit the shape of "human giant Kodiac Bear".



*Powers*



*Transformation Ursa Minor:* Alexei Ursus is able to transform into a giant humanoid Kodiac bear. This process gives you an additional size of 3 feet tall and 200 kg. His way of "Bearman Kodiac" is more human in appearance than his brother he has a solidly muscled body like a bodybuilder heavyweight athlete and saves the use of hands and the ability to handle objects even with giant claws 10 cm. Although in form of man-bear Kodiac, it keeps its full level of intelligence, personality and ability to speak.



*Superhuman strength:* While transformed, Ursa Minor has superhuman strength far greater than a real Kodiac bear similar size. In its heyday, its strength is sufficient to raise about 150 tons.



*Speed on Human Apogee:* As a real brown bear, Ursa Minor is capable of running at speeds up to 35 miles per hour.



*Super-Human Vigor:* The musculature of Ursa Minor produces much less fatigue toxins during physical activity than the musculature of an ordinary human being. It can be exercised at full capacity for several hours before fatigue begin to affect it



*Claws and Fangs Hyper Sharp:* Ursa Minor has claws and fangs much sharper than those of a standard Kodiac bear the same size capable of cutting steel and the densest substances and can tear opponents in combat.



*Healing Factor:* Ursa Minor has a healing factor that allows you to heal from serious injuries in a few hours and restore its fullness of physical force, healing the most serious diseases known and slowing aging in order to make it appear that he aged less than a few months past years.





*Apogee of human agility:* Despite its large size and volume in his transformed state, agility Ursa Minor and body coordination are superior to an Olympic level athlete.



*Apogee Human Reflexes:* natural reaction time The Ursa Minor, is much like a real kodiacs bears, and is superior to an Olympic level athlete.



*Superhuman Durability:* The Ursa Minor body tissues are more difficult to injure and cause damage and more resistant to certain injuries than those of a normal human being. Ursa Minor is particularly high impact resistant and extreme trauma force. Although not invulnerable, it can withstand impacts, such as the fall of hundreds of feet tall or be hit several times with superhuman strength, which would seriously injure or kill a normal human being, with little or no injury.



*Super-Human sense of smell:* As a real Kodiac bear, Ursa Minor has a highly developed sense of smell. He is able to track a target by scent with an impressive degree of success, even if the smell has been diluted over time by natural factors such as weather conditions.

----------


## Sansomon

*Thing Jr.*



Jake Grimm is the son of the Thing in the MC2 universe.

Jake Grimm is the son of the Thing and Sharon (later Sharon Ventura). Like his father, he cannot change his form. He has a sister named Alyce. 

Jake lives with his father in the Fantastic Five building and he and his sister train to become members alongside Torus Storm and Franklin Richards. After Mr. Fantastic is put into a comatose state from fighting Doctor Doom, Jake becomes an official member of the Fantastic Five.

*Powers and Abilities*



Thing Jr has immense superhuman strength comparable to that of his father. The fundamental difference is that it can become a Thing Jr in human and human to be back, Thing Jr, by concentration . When was first transformed into the Thing Jr he could only lift 75 tons, but over the years his strength continually grew to the point where Jake can lift 96 tons. This is where his strength level had stayed steady for a some time, but as more time passed, through steady weight training and/or further mutation, he has increased his strength to a higher level and has become able to lift up to 100 tons or more. He has enhanced stamina which allows him to exert himself at maximum effort for up to an hour before starting to fatigue. Jake unlike the Father is a mutant who gained powers similar to those of the Father and Mother (Sharon Ventura former Ms.Marvel) by inheritance derived from genetically modified organisms by cosmic rays of the Parents as Franklin Richards.Over the same period of time, Jake's size has also increased. Jake's mutated epidermis (skin) is composed entirely a mass of granite rock golden orange but unlike the Father and Mother of this mass of granite is not choppy in parts but that bind the whole with a few tracks from bending.. One notable point about his mutation is that he no longer has any outer ear structure, though his hearing hasn't been diminished in any way because of this. Presumably, due to the mutating effects of the cosmic rays, all of Jake's ear/hearing physiology has been internalized though with no loss of function or acuity.

All of Jake's internal organs and soft tissues have been enhanced as an adaption to his new physical size and body composition. His skin/body can withstand extreme environments including temperature extremes from -75 to 800 degrees Farenheit. His skin can also withstand at least 15 pounds of explosives per square inch and deep crushing pressures of the ocean floor. Thing Jr skin is so hard it is practically impervious to being punctured or breached by anything from blades to multiple high caliber bullets. Thing Jr enhanced physique has even proven durable enough to withstand extreme blunt-force impacts from the Hulk's fists and Thor's hammer incurring only minor or insignificant chipping Despite his size, he still has a decent amount of agility and movement. He is trained, experienced and highly skilled at piloting a multitude of varied aircraft; including many invented by his friend and teammate Reed Richards. Jake has been trained in military hand-to-hand combat techniques, he has trained and competed as an amateur boxer, he is a very skilled wrestler and he has years of street-fighting experience from growing up on the mean streets of New York City and his gang involvement. Jake has combined this training and experience into his own unique and effective style of brawling, which he has used quite effectively against a veritable 'who's who' of strongmen in the Marvel Universe (both heroes and villains); many of whom are physically stronger and/or more durable than he is.

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Young Avengers*

*Young Avengers Patriot

Patriot Grandson to the first black Captain America Isaiah Bradley.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avengers U.S Agent

Patriot's Big Brother taking the lead in the Young Avengers Josiah X aka Justice Aka U.S Agent.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avengers Iron-Girl

Iron-Girl Antoniette Stark Daughter of Tony Stark and Pepper Potts from the future with the same creative scientific genius of Tony Stark's Iron man armor to her own design just like her deer old dad.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Young Avengers Crimson Sorcerer

The Crimson Sorcerer formerly known as Wiccan son of the Scarlet Witch.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avengers Hulkling

Hulkling Super Skrull hybrid.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avengers She -Hulkling

And we have Teddy's twin sister Betty Altman she share the same powers as her brother.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Young Avengers Beast X

Beast X Gabriel Cousin of Hank McCoy. Shared same Mutation as his cousin and just like his Cousin is following in his foot steps.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avenger Speed

Speed brother to Wiccan and son of THE SCARLET WITCH.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avengers QuicksilverII

QuickSilverII Luna Maximoff daughter of Pietro Maxmioff and Crystallis of the Inhumans she has no secret that the Terrigen mist transformed her into the super speedster like her father capable of running at Speed hyper sonic.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Young Avengers Hawkeye

Kate Bishop AKA Hawkeye.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avengers Stature

Cassie Lang Aka Stature daughter of Scott Lang the 2nd Ant man.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avengers Vision 2.0

Another vision from a another time just like his male counter part and have the similar to the original vision.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Young Avengers Black Panther II

Wakanda has a new king to take over mantle of the Black Panther but this king of Wakanda is a Mutant well I guess 
he takes that after his his mother.*



Link to true artwork

*Young Avengers Einherjin

Einherjar Son of Loki He weld the Mjolnir Hummer that belongs to the mighty THOR and his uncle. Einherjar also weld the legendary Sword BALMUNG with Mjolnir and Balmung by his side there nothing can stop the new God of Thunder.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*The Exiles*



Well the drawing are my super-group of mutant heroes favorites Exiles travelers of the infinite dimensional realities of the Marvel Multiverse. Respectively: 

*Doc Gamma* / Leonard Banner (son of Leonard Samson, Doc Samson, and Jennifer Walters, She-Hulk from one of the alternate realities of the Multiverse and one member of the Clan Hulk almost as powerful as the "big brother Skaar" ... ) 

*Captain America* / Isaiah Bradley (Captain America Black "Truth: Red, White and Black" from an alternate reality in which Isaiah and not Steve Rogers became the first American Super-Soldier and fought the Axis powers of Nazi Germany in the Second World War and raised in this becoming the top leader of the Avengers of their reality he is the strategist of group) 

*Night Raven* / Kurt Wagner Proudstar (my own creation, Son of Thunderbird / John Proudstar with Nocturne / T.J.Wagner basically is a " Nightcrawler Pumped " with a physical more powerful as his Father, and also much more focused physical fighting, whose design resembles more that of Goliath the Disney series Gargoyles ...) 

*The Beast* / Francesca McCoy (the youngest daughter of Hank McCoy and Cecilia Reyes of Reality Group GeNext, Adult, and with powers comparable to the Father, having converted a course, "Women's Sexy Beast," when his powers Mutants arisen in Adolescence) 

*Lady Sentry* (Female Version of Sentry, because after all, if there is Hulk and She-Hulk, Red Hulk, and Red She-Hulk, Captain Marr-Vell, and Ms. Marvel, etc., why the Sentry also could not have a against female counterpart ? ) 

*Sabre* / Graydon Creed (son of Sabretooth Reality of "The Age of Apocalypse" by Mystique like his father he is completely different from its counterpart in our reality . A beginning with the fact that it is a mutant like the Father with super- strength and super powers on par with the Lobo DC Comics able to sweep the floor with the face of Gladiator Shi'ar Imperial Guard and powers almost identical to this and like his Father he is a heroic version of its equivalent of our Earth) 

*Blink* / Clarisse Ferguson The Team Leader (this would need for presentations)

----------


## Sansomon

*New Defenders*



I always thought the team was one that most deserved a new version nowadays and I like to think my "dream teams" so here's my version of the Defenders.

New Defenders

Skaar Son of Hulk

Beta Ray Bill / Simon Walters

Doctor Voodoo / Jericho Drumm (Team Leader)

Silver Surfer / Norrin Rad

Namora of Atlantis / Aquaria Nautica Neptunia

Thor-Girl/Tarene/Tara Olson

X-23/Laura Kinney

Anti-Venom/Eddie Brock (at the height of the cowshed, bodybuilding athlete he indeed discovered that Eddie feels pleasure as much as a bodybuilder professional and in his stories in the USA he became a "hero"and even an "ally"of Peter Parker and was cured of cancer by Mister Negative and Spider-Man is part of the Avengers seem fair to put the Anti-Venom, New Defenders ... ^ ^)

----------


## Sansomon

*The Beast / Hank McCoy*



One of the founding X-Men, Dr. Hank McCoy is a mutant possessing animal-like strength and agility. Despite being covered in blue fur and resembling a ferocious beast he possesses an astounding intellect and superb wit. Beast currently helps Wolverine run the Jean Grey School, while also serving as an Avenger.

Powers and Abilities
Beast has superhuman strength, agility, endurance, and speed. In his human form, Beast could lift 1 ton. His simian form could lift 10 tons. Even though he mutated to his feline form, he can still only lift about 10 tons. He has strong fingers and toes, using his razor sharp claws on his hands and his feet to scale walls. He has thick blue fur all over his body. Hank has great manual and pedal dexterity and can perform several complicated tasks using both his hands and feet such as tying knots with his feet. He has long appendages that allow to him to walk on all fours. Beast has superhuman durability, though he is very far from invulnerable. He can survive a fall from 3 stories if he lands on his feet and being struck by superhuman strong foes that would kill an average human. Beast can run for short sprints at speeds of up to 40 miles per hour. He has enhanced senses such as night-vision and a sense of smell that can track a human and also has a slight healing factor. This healing factor allows him to recover from slight sicknesses like colds quickly. He also heals broken bones in a couple days, where it takes regular people weeks, even months. Furthermore, in contrast to his superhuman powers, he is extremely intelligent. He is one of the smartest people in the Marvel Universe. He is a leading geneticist.

Later on, when he has taken on a secondary mutation, his smelling, strength, sight and reflexes are enhanced even further. The secondary mutation gave him the a feline appearance. The downside to this mutation is that Hank has lost his super human dexterity. He has stated that he used to play the guitar but now plays the drums as a result of the lost dexterity. Beast is a capable hand to hand combatant. He has been trained by Captain America and Professor Xavier, in a fighting style that makes good use of his agility, strength and speed.

----------


## Sansomon

*The Next New Mutants*



The Next New Mutants

Brightsword: The Little Alex Smith has not always had long silver hair blue eyes and skin metallic cobalt Adamantiun Organic. He was a normal child, the son of a brilliant military scientist, Professor Alan Smith, who researched the process of bonding capacity of the mutant Colossus of converting his body into an organic form of metal. Pressed by his superiors, the Professor tested the metallization process in its own son, still seven years, but only did so for the simple fact that he knew his son would survive because they had observed and kept as a secret Alex was a latent mutant only awaited a stimulus to awaken their genetic mutation and this came in the form the experiment in which Alex then became the first New Mutant in the world. Unfortunately, his father did not live to see the results of his research, the Professor was later killed by radical anti-mutant. Collected by the U.S. Army, Alex has grown 100 times stronger and 1500 pounds heavier than a normal human being of the earth. It was later discovered that he was the victim of a process still in testing phase, showing numerous side effects, the material Genetic analysis used to belong to a particular mutant, capable of emitting electric charges. Thus, in addition to the normal effects, Alex was also able to design sparks measuring up to one meter, he came to call "electric blades," Alex can also, within certain limits, to absorb energy (including kinetic). With death of Professor Alan Smith, the American army was unable to reproduce the Alex's unique abilities in other New Mutants. Brightsword is about 2 feet tall with physical hugely muscled like an athlete bodybuilder heavyweight silver hair long silver metallic skin of Organic Adamantiun that in addition to giving virtual invulnerability also gives vast superhuman strength comparable and possibly superior to Colossus. It weighs over 1200 pounds, and is the leader of the New Mutants. Usually brings an ion gun for emergencies and not like the beach, pool or swimming. At times it is thick and violent but does not like to attack or fight with women .Years later, now a teenager, Alex understood their status as a guinea pig and tried to escape. Captured by the Hellfire Club, he was forced along with the new generation of New Mutants to join the new incarnation of Hellions but thanks to the intervention of Hope Summers 5 lights and managed to escape but declined the offer to move to live in Utopia and chose lead the new generation of New Mutants in the crusade for the eternal ideal of Charles Xavier. Assuming the alias of Brightsword he went on to lead his group to a secret base in San Francisco.

Grey: Many people in the U.S. report being abducted by aliens in last year, with more or less credibility in his evidence. In the event of Lucas Hunter, one can conclude that he has nothing better to show what photos, videos or a microchip implanted ... Lucas is the proof ... For he all started during a camping trip with his father. Hunting in the forest, two were surprised by a bright light, coming from the sky. Lucas woke up one months later, alone, without clothes, explanation or memory of what happened in this meantime. He had claws on its hands and feet, red eyes and hair and skin gained a strange bluish gray. Also arrested was perfectly useful to hunt small animals captured to stay alive. He looked like a gray wolf's version of Beast X-Men with long hair and physical as that of Jacob "Twilight." Confused and alone, began to believe that he became a werewolf, and was sure that, when shot by a hunter saw the wound close in a few seconds.When he had the bright idea of returning to civilization, he is clear that as a middle man,half animal he was able to call enough attention, and get into trouble. Attracting with it the attention of "someone", he soon found himself fighting in combat with a werewolf ninja (?), Which seemed highly trained in martial arts. Lucas did not know, but was Wolverine himself facing one of the main X-Men mutants. And oddly enough was doing incredibly well. Even showed Logan's claws are of little use against the healing factor and animal ferocity of Luke. That is, until Logan finally lost patience and ignorance since their claws were not decided ahead of "stabbing him with a fork" ... Wounded in the shoulder with a fork of silver (no he's not a werewolf, and much less vulnerable to silver, just insane and disturbed his mind so he believed), he was easily defeated and captured. Clarified the differences and misunderstandings between the two Lucas agreed to be analyzed and discovered that he was the youngest race of mutant beast of Wolverine race in the world. Although considered to be dangerous for his mental instability Hope Summers persuaded Wolverine to allow Lucas to join the group Brightsword as "tracker". Lucas recently reunited with his mother, but the immediate action and intervention of a team of "O-Men" showed that at least for now is the life of a fugitive better and safer for him and his loved ones. Lucas does not use the shirt is unbearable fullmoons think television is a waste of time (but watch anyway ...).

Diamond: Amanda Jones was a true heroin to his country. Olympic Gymnast phenomenal, won four gold medals and a score of 10 in all presentations, repeating the feat of his great aunt, Nadia Comaneci, who made the even in Montreal in 1976. Unfortunately his career was interrupted by a car crash, fatal to his parents and devastating for her. He had his two eyes pierced, right arm severed, and legs broken at seven different points. At that moment, the imminent fuel tank explosion, the death would bring relief. But someone did not want that. Amanda blind eyes could not see the great man who tore Metallic automobile fittings made paper, ignoring the flames and protecting it from explosion with his body of solid metal. A touch of his hand so hot metal burned the wound in the arm, preventing the young girl to die for blood loss. Rescued by paramedics who responded to a radio call anonymously Amanda took a few months to recover ... while surprise all physicians. Apparently (of course she does not know it) when the Metal Man that was nothing less than the X-Men Colossus touched the wound, Amanda infected with a form of life microscopic creatures that normally live in compounds by silicon. Contact and in living tissue, composed of carbon, it began to organize in the form tougher element (diamond). The multiplication of these microorganisms did grow a new arm (composed entirely of diamond), restored the two eyes Amanda (who are now able to see infrared) and cured both of his legs, making them even stronger and more agile than before. The most But it was amazing to discover that the new arm of diamond could absorb ambient light and concentrate it in the form of laser beams. This miraculous recovery has not come to public attention, because Amanda was considered by the Pentagon as a possible future biological threat (the people strange!) and kept in quarantine. It was then pronounced dead and was transferred to the laboratories of the Army of the Friends of Humanity that they intended nothing worthy of study the way of life with which Colossus accidentally infected Amanda to try to figure out a way to use it as a biological weapon against mutants capable of becoming inorganic forms, but thanks to Hope Summers and the Five Lights escaped and was called personally by the care of Hope Brightsword. Today the main goal of Diamond is to find a cure for his condition and return your life, maybe even be Olympic champion again. Amanda is totally Natureba, do not smoke, do not drink and always keeps habits healthy, use gym clothes as a uniform (24 hours a day) and always leaves show your body splendid. Has approximately 1.80 meters in height and hair black.

Missile / Ezekiel Guthrie, son of Sam Guthrie, the, Cannonball: This much I would change his powers. Zecke now would basically be a Super-Speedster who had the mutant power to run or fly at supersonic speed and the faster it moves to become more invulnerable he could transform the kinetic energy that accompanies the shock waves that could cause a tremendous damage than the classic punch all around faster than the eye can track more than simply knock out the target colliding at mach 4 with him as a supersonic missile alive. I imagine it as a blonde version of Wally West Justice League Unlimited.

----------


## Sansomon

Cipher III / Douglas Ransey Jr son of Doug Ransey the Cipher: Another that I would change radically. Your new power would be very simple and yet very practical. Telepathy Cybernetics like Sage it would be perhaps the most useful member and also the most versatile of the group and perhaps the new mutant that has the widest range of powers. In addition to an unlimited degree of telepathy it is also mentally capable of interacting with computers (tecnopatia). It can detect mutants and mutants awakening latent gifts. It stores and processes information at a speed thousands of times above normal and has perfect memory scan. He could "download" to his mind the full knowledge and fighting techniques of the greatest fighters from the Marvel Comics Wolverine and Black Panther to Daredevil, Spider-Man and Moon Knight and use all their knowledge and combat skills rather than themselves . It also could "save" your mind into databases so that "if I should die in combat" when his mind could be downloaded into new bodies were cloned from the original. His appearance could be changed to a white boy with black hair, Matrix-style sunglasses to wear a variation of style "Neo" the uniform of the New Mutants.

The Thunderbird / Annie Moonstar daughter Danielle Moonstar: A simple enough idea that even now I wonder why no one was at Marvel Comics. Annie was now basically a female version of Thunderbird / John Proudstar 
Hair: Brown, short twisted in the anterior half. 
Eyes: Brown 
Skin: dark tan 

Description: young beautiful body sculpture of a strong Native American female wearing a uniform variation of the classic Thunderbird / John Proudstar. She wears a headband with two feathers, and bands in the neck and arm made of rope and stone. 

Annie is passionate, fiery and playful. A passionate lover with a short fuse is the best way to describe it. It takes awhile to get used to other people, and she says whatever comes into your mind and is very serious about pointing out the errors of others (but rarely admits it herself). Although she never shows it has very strong feelings for Warpath / James Proudstar. 

Powers: His powers are comparable to other versions, the Native American Apache Indian hero, John Proudstar the Thunderbird, and also far superior in some respects has vast superhuman strength Omega level comparable and possibly superior to other heroines like She-Hulk, Ms.Marvel and Rogue of the X-Men, maximized by mystical forces of nature who has learned to channel your body directly through the totem Thunder Bird with his spiritual master Mikael Twoyongmen the Shaman in his avatar form of spirit animal appeared to him in dreams and visions, teaching her to use the divine power of the Thunder Bird Totem added to your speed, super-senses and instincts are equivalent to John Proudstar and his younger brother, James, the Warpath on a combination lethal power, strength, savagery, and Cheyenne warrior instincts, combined with huge Toten divine powers. The goal of Mikael was not only preparing a successor, but also to prepare Annie was one of the few remaining mutants in the world that can also be regarded as "equivalent Mystic Entity Phoenix" that were left in the world. And Mikael, he was the moral duty of preparing Annie have noticed, with your senses, from the birth of their latent power, as well as Stephen Strange, and other mystics, who noted the enormous potential that Annie had for good or for evil, and he did not want her to suffer the same sort of "temptation" of Jean Grey, the Phoenix of the X-Men. After his training with the spiritual avatar of the Shaman, Daniele was named, "The Thunderbird," and he was instructed to travel and seek aid of Professor Charles Xavier, the new mutant team he was creating. Thunderbird has the spirit and power of the Thunder Bird totem running through it. An aura of yellow energy surrounding your body that is the sign of this when evoking his powers. It can emit sonic, shock waves, lightnings of thousands of volts of power and when the raging voice resonates like thunder, deafening capable of virtually any person or creature screaming. It can break shields and force fields with powerful sonic attacks, or electrical bursts and can protect herself with a field of yellow electrical and sonic energy. She can also fly, and can maximize his super strength, using the energies of the Thunder Bird totem being able to throw away tanks with a hand movement. His most powerful ability is to summon a giant bird of yellow energy in the form of an eagle as she is at the center. This manifestation of the Thunder Bird can grow to the size of a large Boeing 747, and is extremely destructive. The passage it can cause overloads in electrical electronic electro-magnetic interference, and short circuits in all electrical equipment, or simply tear up any defense. This form can fly at Mach 12 (with Annie positioned inside, and can even fly safely through space). 

Thunder Bird carries the baton of shaman that can be used to speak to the nature of the surrounding area. The stone balls were blessed that she uses for his people and his powers increase slightly. 

Weaknesses: The strength and vigor of Thunderbird bird is not as great as that of John nor his brother James Proudstar the Warpath even using the power of the Thunder Bird totem but also is not far behind him. In extreme conditions, his temper can make it easier for enemies to take advantage of it. 

Wolfsbane II / Claire Sinclair, cousin of Rahne Sinclair: This has not much to change it basically is a young Scottish woman with red hair who has the mutant power to become a Wolf or a Beast Lupine similar to a giant female werewolf in which has super strength, super agility and speed healing factor hyper-fast super-senses claws and fangs hyper-acute. It can also take a third form of battle similar to a giant saber-toothed wolf that has all the powers of the form, Female Werewolf, more gigantic tusks capable of causing double the damage and that can open up to bite like a tiger Sabretooth / Smilodon claws that allow it to climb vertical surfaces and power chameleonic camouflage that allows you to be literally invisible (style "Predator") in addition their claws and fangs in this form are capable of inoculating a toxin that causes damage even in mutants with healing factor. I imagine she as the Werewolf female but with red.

----------


## Sansomon

*New Exiles*



I always wondered how could I even try to create my own versions of my super-groups of favorite heroes, but I was trying to because I have always regarded the task arduous and tiring, but as you say you'll never know unless you try , therefore, I decided to make a drawing of a group of superheroes, and I thought that the perfect group to start would be my group's favorite mutant heroes, the team of mutant heroes traveling infinite alternate realities of Multiverse, The Exiles. I always enjoyed imagining different formations that I would give to the team if I could have the freedom to create my dream team. Also always imagined scenarios for Exiles mine and I figured that in my version of the fictional universe of the Exiles after suffering a series of threats and many difficulties to protect the multiverse the Exiles would eventually become the elite team that would serve "Illuminati Sociaty" that an multiversal organization that would aim To ensure that the Multiverse functions operate with the precision of a Swiss watch and she would be controlled by alternative versions of any equivalents of the multiverse: Tony Stark, Charles Xavier, Stephen Strange, Reed Richards, Black Bolt of Inhumans, Namor of Atlantis , Black Panther and Storm of Wakanda, Emperor Hulk of Sakaar, Ikaris of the Eternals, Scott Summer's of Utopia, Thor Odinson of New Asgard, Hercules Lord of Olympus, and Captain Mar-Vell/Genis-Vell and Ms. Marvel / Carol Danvers of Constellation Titan. The first mission of the New Exiles is defeat the Arch-Villain Apocalypse had become all-powerful and reached the level of power Celestial in one of the realities of the multiverse and was now jumping from one reality of other to promote its ideal of survival of the fittest in the cosmic scale and had the support of its 5 Horsemen : Hank McCoy / Beast Feral-War, Scott Summers / Cyclops-Hunger, Bob Drake / Iceman-Pestilence, Warren Worthington III / Archangel-Death, Jean Grey / Phoenix-Conquest. To overcome this threat to Illuminati Sociaty met the group with mutants keys with the realities of Multiverse: 

Thunderbird / John Proudstar (Earth - 1100) - Leader: Mutant Cyborg of the variants of our world where he became the Horsemen of the Apocalypse - War he is the pure power of the invincible army of one single mutant Exiles from the experience was of the founding member of the team. He has the same powers as the original Thunderbird maximized by a cyborg body implants Cybernetics enabling him to assume a "war form" whose raw power has enabled him to defeat an alternative version of the Hulk. He had retired along with Nocturne for Reality Heater Hudson to start a family but Blink convinced him to come back and take the lead. John accepted and now bears the burden of taking difficult decisions. He dislikes the Calvin Hanking of Earth-616 considers that a person unworthy compared to his late friend of Exiles Mimic but on the other hand like the Beast of Earth-311 the second team member to rival he in strength and enjoy hear the words of Hal McCoy has a great friendship and a "friendly competition of strength" with him. 


Nocturne / T.J.Wagner ( Earth-2182 ) is the daughter of Nightcrawler and the Scarlet Witch from an alternate reality. Originally a member of the X-Men in her reality, she later joined the Exiles Nocturne has the physiology of her father, Nightcrawler - blue fur, three fingers on each hand, two toes per foot and a prehensile tail (though her tail is retractable). Like her father, she is extremely athletic and is a skilled fighter.Like her father, Nocturne is able to cling to any surface by her hands and feet. Additionally she has the ability to possess someone for up to twelve hours and then gains access to that persons abilities and memories. She has superhuman agility, low-level telepathy and can release concussive bolts of energy (called 'hex-bolts') by accessing the Brimstone Dimension through which her father teleports. she was selected by the Illuminati Society to provide your husband Thunderbird with moral support and give more reason for John Proudstar engage in leadership do not want any harm to come to Nocturne

----------


## Sansomon

Phoenix / Emma Frost-bearer of the powers of the Phoenix Force a version of reality where you have the events of Phoenix War Song at the end of which Emma Frost became the new Phoenix. After she becomes the host of the Phoenix, she is imbued with the power telephatic of telekinesis, an ability that he can use to move, lift, and handle most forms of matter, with she thoughts. By focusing your mental energy in a beam, Emma Frost can project devastating bursts of flaming fire and explosions psychic power. She can fly at high speed. By using the Phoenix Force, Emma Frost can absorb virtually any form of energy to enhance these skills. She can also use the Phoenix Force to teleport vast quantities of material over huge distances, converting matter into energy and then turn it back to the matter in a desired location. The Phoenix Force Emma Frost to fly through the vacuum of space without damage and to heal almost instantly if damaged. When Emma uses her powers, she is surrounded by an aura of psionic fire that takes the form of a bird. She retains its ability to convert to diamond but in doing so reduces the power of the Phoenix Force. 

Mimic / Calvin Rankin (Earth-616): the original version of Mimic deceased former member of the Exiles come from Earth-616 after giving back the Dark X-Men of Norman Osborn. He unlike the original Mimic is not an Exile for "heroism" but want to take advantage of unique opportunities to have access to higher powers of Multiverve. As the original Mimic he can mimic the powers of up to 7 different Super-Human. At the moment he has mimicked the Super-Strength invulnerability and ability to transmute your body into organic steel of Colossus, the bursts of nuclear plasma of Sunfire, the agility and reflexes and superhuman sense of mental radar of Daredevil, the power of control the density of mass and intangibility of Vision, the super-speed of Quicksilver, the shifting wings of the Archangel of X-Force that the wings of feathers and flesh can be converted to wing cutting blades covered with a neurotoxin , the telepathy and the power to create energy swords telepathic able to rip the minds of Psylocke. 

Bloodstorm / Ororo Munroe (Earth-1298): Coming from an alternate reality and former member of the Team Mutant-X mutant heroes known as "The Six" She's Storm after being transformed into a vampire by Dracula became There is, however, in Daywalker Vampire equal Blade able to walk in the sunlight and not be affected by the power of faith of mortals, not be "easily killed" like other vampires. Although she still need blood to live she lived off the chemical compound known as "serum", just like Blade who was married in the place of Black Panther in our reality. She defeated Dracula and joined a team led by Alex Summers fighting numerous threats of their world beginning to use his powers hybrids of vampire and mutant in favor of the mutant race. Powers climate control power flight control elements emitted bursts of lightning at the hands super strength ability to transform into mist in a flight of black crows to attack an opponent or a giant black lioness also be set up in the capable create the hands claws control of mortal mind and pest control and wildlife next to she to attack. 

Beast / Hal McCoy (Earth-311): After all he is an X-ternal one an immortal mutant who has been one of witchbreeds of Carlos Javier, an alternative variation of Reality "1602." Your mutation in "Beast" was manifested much faster than that the Beast of the Earth-616 and Hal suffered its transformation into Beast with dominant traits of predator, much more animalistic appearance similar to "that other Beast" Disney in appearance. Despite that Hal is a genius able to match and even surpass Hank McCoy since it has to IQ Reported of Genius of 140 + Besides photographic memory. He uses intelligence to complete his extraordinary powers of Beast in a surprising way.Has vast superhuman strength, Omega level, the same level of power superhuman heavyweights such that: Wonder Man, The Vision, Colossus, Warpath, Rockslide, Ms. Marvel, Rogue, Doc Samson, Luke Cage, super-vision amplified , to the limits of the mystical levels that can distinguish and track psychic auras, animal senses, super-sharp, as smell, hearing, have claws, which although not made of "Adamantiun", consist of hyper-dense matter that is not due to anything in terms of hardness and density, super-agility and speed at the same levels of Wolverine, Sabretooth, Daken and X-23 or other mutants of animal instincts. But he greatest power and the mutant ability to biogenetic adaptation. Translating your body is able to adapt instantly to any kind of skill or superhuman power with which it is confronted developing in response a super power or equivalent skill. In other words, he can fight super strength even more super-strength, fire with ice, energy blasts with complete invulnerability, claws and fangs with hyper-accelerated healing factor and even instant regeneration of a severed limb, psychic powers with psychic powers or equivalent powers and even more powers "cosmic" as magic, arcane invulnerability and counter-spells that make it the "maximum survivor." Peculiarities: Love, RPGs (Role Playing Games) table as Dungeons & Dragons 7th edition, as well as stories in superhero comics, bodybuilding practitioner, although already naturally, extremely muscular and has more than 272 pounds of pure muscle since according to his motto "Mens sana in corpore sano", "Natureba" does not like to eat anything that has not proven its nutritional value and practice healthy habits such as running 12 miles every morning and exercise herself, is often surrounded and harassed by women who consider "super sexy", but this has nothing to do with "pheromones mutants", as was the case of the equivalent of Earth-616 but with legitimate charisma, want to find ", its " Beauty "(human, mutant or race that is) that complete in every way, not only physical, more spiritual, and emotional. Is already in its mutation Quaternary and has more than 500 years, having played with several generations of "witchbreeds" (or "mutants") and its reality is a secular opponent of the Mister Sinister. 

Blink / Clarisse Ferguson (Earth-295): Another original member of the Exiles is often the voice of reason that makes all the difference for the group and which often advises the Thunderbird in critical moments. Powers can create portals to teleport dart through the crystalline energy that generates and releases hand. The Mimic Earth-616 is NOTHING for her than someone who has the face but not the soul of the Exiles Mimic. 

The Board is armed, the pieces are in place, and only time will be able to determine the fate of Exiles in this game of cosmic chess.

----------


## Sansomon

*Ursa Major*



Ursa Major

Ursa Major (Mikhail Uriokovitch Ursus) is a fictional character, a mutant in the Marvel Comics universe, and a former member of the Soviet Super-Soldiers. His first appearance was in Incredible Hulk #258.

Born in Blagoveshchensk, Mikhail Ursus was one of the first known mutants born in the Soviet Union in the 20th Century to survive past childhood. Up until the time of his birth, the Soviet government had killed all mutants at the first manifestation of their superhuman powers. In Mikhail's case this was at a young age and he was abandoned in the mountains, growing up amongst the animals of the forest and presumably using his shape-changing power to survive.
Due to the efforts of scientist Piotr Phobos, the government was made to see the potential value of superhumans serving the state and Phobos soon opened a private school to train mutants. Mikhail Ursus was among the first of the many mutants trained by Professor Phobos. Unknown to both his students and the Soviet government, Phobos had built a device to siphon off energy from his students to give himself artificial powers of his own. The process tended to kill the subjects after a time, and Phobos explained their deaths as training casualties. When the second Red Guardian discovered Phobos's scheme, he managed to overpower her and went into hiding, but not before giving two of his students, Darkstar and Vanguard, graduation 'gifts' through which he could continue to siphon their power.
Following certain field work, Mikhail, Darkstar and Vanguard (the three best-trained students of Phobos's school) were reunited and organized by the government into the elite Soviet Super-Soldiers, a team of Soviet government agents. Ursus was given the code name Ursa Major (though he is also known as 'Major Ursus'). The first mission of the Soviet Super-Soldiers was to investigate the contained radioactive area of Khystym known as the Forbidden Zone and to stop the Presence. There they encountered the Hulk, and discovered that their former teacher Professor Phobos was engaged in a project to radioactively contaminate all of the Soviet Union in order to foster the birth of more mutants whose powers he could eventually siphon. The Soviet Super-Soldiers, aided by the Hulk, thwarted Phobos's plan and brought him before the government to stand trial.
Although the Super-Soldiers resolved to remain together as a team, they vowed to never again unquestioningly serve the state. They have subsequently undertaken one government mission, but generally act independently. They were based in a scientific fortress in the region of Khystym.
Ursa Major later battled the Red Ghost alongside the Soviet Super-Soldiers.With the Soviet Super-Soldiers, he was dispatched to capture Magneto, and battled the X-Men and the Avengers. With Vanguard and Darkstar, Ursa Major later attempted to defect to the United States, but they were beaten comatose by the Supreme Soviets.
Later, Ursa Major followed Vanguard into the employ of General Tskarov, a communist sympathizer who wanted to undermine American business along the East coast. They only agreed, however, in order to find the missing Darkstar, who (as Ursa later discovered) was in fact being experimented on in Tskarov's own laboratory. Ursa, Darkstar, and Vanguard then joined the Black Widow and Daredevil in defeating Tskarov.
Ursa Major is one of the few mutants in the world to retain their powers after Decimation. Ursa Major returns as part of the Winter Guard, helping them and War Machine fight off a Skrull attempt to steal Russian nuclear bombs. Despite orders to the contrary, the entire Guard assists War Machine in killing or driving off the invaders.
He was later seen in a Russian gulag, forced to battle Bucky Barnes, who had been surrendered to the Russian government for alleged crimes as the Winter Soldier, convicted in absentia. When asked by the prison warden why Ursa Major had been incarcerated, Colonel Rostov replied "it's not too difficult to find treason or corruption charges on any government agent."
Later released by, Winter Guardian, to join him for Darkstar and Crimson Dynamo form the newest incarnation of Winter Guard. Mikhail was the first Russian mutant to suffer a Secondary Mutation when they fought the Squadron Sinister wanted to use the power of The Presence technology to bring the entire population of their ruined world to Earth in the process sacrificing the entire area where Russia and he would was waging a battle to the death with Hyperion. The mutation manifested itself at a critical moment in which Ursa Major was nearly torn in half by being double of Superman and Mikhail suddenly had maximized their powers and gained the ability to transform the form of bear a humanoid beast teriantropic Were-Bear Kodiac more 4 feet by muscular body greatly golden brown hyper sharp claws that could be covered with an alloy of organic adamantium a metallization process similar to Colossus. Suddenly Mikhail gained super strength, omega level, the same level of superhuman, supreme alike, Hulk, Juggernaut, The Thing, Red Hulk, Sasquatch, Skaar, Thor, She-Hulk, Red She-Hulk, Ms. Marvel and had a chance to turn the tables in the fight against Hyperion in which he was taking a beating and striking back with full force just wiped the floor with the face of the double of Superman. Mutation of Secondary Mikhail proved to have been an opportune time when he used to release the other members of the Winter Guard and bearing the hammer Perun destroyed the device with which the Squadron Sinister planned to do the transfer which would destroy the bouncing jet from Winter Guard Earth from the Russia stratosphere and dealt a blow Titanic with the hammer Perun that made the device a dimensional implosion swallow the Squadron Sinister back to his world as he was rescued by Darkstar. 

Powers and Abilities

Ursa Major has the mutant ability to transform himself into a large anthrophomorphic bear. While in this form, Ursa Major retains his human intelligence, personality and ability to speak, though his personality does become more feral and he begins to lose control over his human intelligence if he remains in his transformed state for several hours consecutively. Ursa Major was trained by the Soviet Military, and trained in the use of his powers by Professor Phobos, being a graduate of Professor Phobos's mutant training school.
While transformed, Ursa Major possesses superhuman strength, stamina and resistance to physical injury to a much greater degree than an actual bear of similar size possesses. His strength is sufficient enough to allow him to engage in a one-on-one battle with The Hulk and survive. His senses are also heightened to a superhuman degree, particularly his sense of smell that he can use to track a target by scent. Also, like a real bear, Ursa Major possesses non-retractable claws. These claws are relatively blunt, as they are with an actual bear, but can be used as effective weapons when coupled with his great strength.

Mikhail had become the "army of one Bearman Kodiac" Winter Guard becoming one of the mutants increased physical strength of the planet. His secondary mutation to a lycanthrope Werebear Kodiac Giant gave him besides vast super-strength that allowed him to jump up to 300 meters tall (about two football fields up or forward) Hulk-style. His strength is such that it is capable of lifting up to 1,250 tons (the equivalent of a huge ocean liner). Ursa Major has great knowledge of combat hand-to-hand and a high degree of dominance in military strategy of the Russian army, his secondary mutation changed its appearance now it resembles a giant, werebear kodiac massively muscular of the reddish brown he can now use their hands to manipulate objects and their claws and skeleton through a process of bio-metallization similar to Colossus can be transmuted into organic Adamantium, he now has a healing factor that instant heals wounds at the exact moment are made, and his super-senses animals, hyper-acute, as, vision,hearing, smell are electronically amplified by wearing battle armor, which is a small technological wonder, created by Tony Stark, who also graduated around his body from a small piece of metallic, a belt, providing you with extra armor, without harm, their natural agility, and movement, also has arms, shoulders like a cannon Thermal grenade launcher, and a projector in a concussive wave arms, and a vent that allows you to stay hours without oxygen, only with a mixture of liquid oxygen directly injected into your blood. Realizing your new potential needed to be trained so that he could make him the greatest advantage in battle Mikhail entered a series of intensive training alongside heavyweights Heroes like Wolverine, Thor, The Thing affectionately nicknamed "Great Little Bear" by Wolverine he learned new techniques. He also won a Tony Stark technological armor of an alloy of moldable Vibranium a command that it was forming around his body. Their claws are now hyper-sharp and combined with his super strength far more deadly than those of Wolverine.

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Shadaim and the zion Shadaim

Shadaim leader of Israel's super hero group Zion*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Shadaim and the Zion sabra

Israel's Agent Sabra*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Shadaim and the Zion Adonai

Adonai Angel of fire this supernatural being has powers similuar to the spirit of vengeance THE GHOST RIDER.
His strength level matched to the JUGGERNAUT and HULK 
weapon of choice the fire staff similuar to light saber of STAR WARS (not shown in this picture) WHO CAN TOPPLE THE GREAT ADONAI*




Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

Shadaim and the zion HANUKKAH

Hanukkah his mutant are true flight and cosmic energy blast.
Hanukkah has no known weakness 



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Shadaim and the Zion Maciste

With the strength of the Hulk the Mighty Maciste one of the members of the the Zion force Israel's first Super hero team 
they are Israel's last defense on the war on terror.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Shadaim the and Zion Rabbi

Rabbi Israel's answer to DOCTOR STRANGE but his power is not from a amulet but his golden staff the source of his power 
his origin is unknown.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Real author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of USA that can be found on deviantart in: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Shadaim and the Zion Black Lion

Is he a man or beast he is BLACK LION king of the beasts
with he speed of a jungle cat. BLACK LION powers equal to wolverine and saber tooth place of origin unknown.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Beast-X

Cousin Hank McCoy aka The Beast*

----------


## Sansomon

*Beast Doctor Hank McCoy*

----------


## Sansomon

*Dragon Man II / Michael Stonner*



*Dragon Man II / Bahamut (Michael Stonner)* Young British Army soldier who discovered having the natural power of becoming a Were-Platinum Dragon, Giant with nearly 4 feet tall compact and massive muscular and carrying adopted as codename "Bahamut" the legendary Dragon God Holy, Lord of Dragons Goods (very although his teammates in Excalibur prefer to refer to him as "Dragon Man II"), He has the power to extend the molecular density of the mass of your body becomes as heavy as a mountain range in motion and that its strength physical invulnerability and grow in proportion and he becomes capable of competing on pure physical force with superhuman as Hulk, Red Hulk, Skaar, Juggernaut, The Thing, Sasquatch, Thor among other things, can channel energy from the earth's gravitational field for their wings in order to fly Empel the field of gravity field and make maneuvers impossible for any plane fighter jet as curves 90º on the go or turns impossible for pilots normal, can design the mouth, eyes and hands gusts incandescent flame blue bio energy, and expands when its density becomes virtually indestructible. Important to mention that Michael is NOT a "mutant." He is a "Were-Dragon" an incredibly ancient race Lycanthropes dating back to the Dragons Original and condition of lycanthropy which has nothing to do with a "curse" but rather a genetic trait from a recessive gene from which it derives your status as lycanthrope lycanthropes as there are both "cursed" is really the nature of which derived from a curse and there are lycanthropes "genetic" are a very ancient and rare breed as the Inhumans, the Eternals, the Atlanteans and Mutants which are races that are themselves branches evolution of Homo sapiens. In case no one knows exactly how many genetic lycanthropes exist but it is known that they are a hidden and secretive race that does not usually dwell on getting involved in worldly affairs of the world. Michael is a notable exception that the power held by his service in the world because they feel they can be a formidable force for good by using their powers correctly. He is a bodybuilding fanatic and even already huge and immensely muscular even in human form with more than 1.95 m and over 200 kg of pure muscles still want to "improve" and one day join the contest "Mister Olympia" (something hard to accomplish since hardly the organizers of the competition would allow a "super-human" to participate and he built his physique in its own right or not ...)

----------


## Sansomon

*Black Hulk*

*Appearance (Normal):*



*Note:* In this shirt it says "MARVEL" in dark blue

*Appearance (When wearing his superhero outfit):*



*Identity:* Tyrone Cash-Leonard Williams

*Alter-ego:* Black Hulk

*Skills:* It has all the powers of the Hulk, but let your intellect and identity. These same powers include.

*Super Strength:* the strength of Black Hulk does not "have a set limit", reaching incredible heights. With it, you can jump huge distances with a single push of its members, and use your hands to make a sonic slap - one clapping used by Hulk, causing strong winds and sound waves, and can raise an unlimited strength to weight ratio. His strength grows after the increase of adrenaline in your circulatory system. He was able to destroy an asteroid with 2 times the size of Earth, one of his most famous feats was to hold a mountain of 150 billion tons thrown over him by the Molecule Man, he also managed to join the tectonic plates of the Earth under high temperatures .Another of his great feats of strength considered by many the best, happens when a sphere of matter and antimatter were to merge, and thus threatening the destruction of Earth, the Black Hulk with his strength prevents them from joining, according the very Spiderman that was a physically done impossible.Black Hulk is one of the strongest superheroes who exist, being on a par with heroes like Hulk, Thor and Sentry.

*Stamina superhuman:* By having a modified body and a thick, tough skin, can survive in places with low levels of oxygen. The Black Hulk has also weathered a Atomic Explosion without suffering burns.

*Super vigor:* The Black Hulk is capable of fighting for days without stopping, or even swim and run by a good amount of time.

*Mental toughness superhuman:* Black Hulk, has a high resistance to mental attacks, being hardly beaten or dominated by this type of super power.Only Telepaths of Charles Xavier Level manage to defeat her psychic defenses.

*Superhuman strength against mystical attacks:* The Black Hulk has a high resistance to mystical / magical attacks, however, is not invulnerable to them and can be controlled, injured and even killed.

*Spontaneous cell regeneration (recovery factor):* Black hulk when they have reached their physical integrity, is capable of regenerating wound almost immediately without sequelae. They can be cited as examples, clashes in which it had most of its muscle mass melted and regenerated without forming scars.The healing factor of the Black Hulk is considered the best in the whole universe

*Rapid transformation:* Leonard Williams can turn in Black Hulk in seconds, as he did when shot with a rifle shot, the Black Hulk caught with his teeth.

*Intellect Genius Level:* Leonard Williams has a genius level intellect in having a Reported IQ + 140.


*Age:* 23 years.

*History:* Leonard Williams was the most outstanding student and well applied Bruce Banner in the university having had him as mentor for the youth of this in which the two worked together in the theory of radiation range that years later would be perfected by Bruce Banner to develop the Bomb Gamma that become the Incredible Hulk. Leonard in turn believed he could have success where his Bruce Banner mentor failed to develop a compound gamma irradiated that would be the true "cure for all evil" and graduating from university at the age of 18 years has researched ways of synthesizing a gamma compound from notes taken from the scientist who worked on the formula of super soldier. Leonard was a young skinny teenager who had been victim of Polio virus depending on crutches to get around and did not want to risk the lives of others in a dangerous experiment then decided to subject yourself to other people to his experiments with gamma compound. This was years after Bruce Banner create a Bomb Gamma  and being exposed to its radiation becoming the Hulk. Leonard managed to complete the gamma compound and injected it into your bloodstream while gamma rays bombarding the physical metamorphosis chamber. However a sudden unexpected surge in radiation caused an explosion in his laboratory where all his team of assistants died and only he survived and became a black African descent Hulk. He was soon pronounced dead, but actually fled with the body much more powerful and again a Black version of Hulk that because of their black skin color assumed a green tone much darker than the Hulk / Bruce Banner in his Identity Emerald Giant Goliath. He settled in South America, where he assumed the identity of Tyrone Cash and took command of the local criminal cartels and lived like a king. Later, War Machine seek to recruit him for the Avengers. He only agreed when he threatened to tell his mother and younger brother what had really happened to him.

After he joined the Avengers fought the Abomination and stole Super-Soldier Serum information before returning to South America. There he sold the secret of property serum of super soldiers on the black market until Nick Fury discovered and made Charles Xavier dominates him psychically, resulting in his return to his normal form. Then Xavier erased from your mind and all knowledge about the super soldier serum as Tony Stark deletava any remaining information of computers. Not being able to change back to your powerful form to Black Hulk he found he difficult to keep track of their criminal enterprise. Tyrone confessed later that he was working for and secret creators Steve Rogers Captain America who were not happy with the course and the use of super-formula.

Recently Fury sought Leonard with a proposal he would have his unlocked powers by Charles Xavier and would resume his identity as Black Hulk to participate in a project that Fury was developing called "Supreme Avengers" but this time he would cooperate unreservedly if Fury even notice a retry it to take advantage of the situation in your favor or betray him all the dirty secrets that he had as a young criminal leader would be revealed to all especially his mother and younger brother.

No other choice Leonard accepted and now part of the "Supreme Avengers" with his powers of Goliath Emerald Black.

*Where it comes from:* USA, Grinnell, Iowa where Kate Williams has a mother and a younger brother Jamie Williams

*Personality:* Leonard Williams is not necessarily "evil" just "misguided" because if you had been a lifetime poor and disabled person and suddenly a magic pass had all the power of a "God Atomic" you would want to enjoy the life and its pleasures is not it? Himself Bruce Banner has come for a period of time when he was the identity of "Grey Hulk / Joe Fixit" to do the same and become a cartel leader in Las Vegas? So do not rush to judge both Leonard Williams ... Despite having a jovial personality with a sense of humor rather sharp Leonard never came to suffer the curse of all Hulks to have a "dark side" and a monstrous aspect. He can consciously control his transformation from his civilian identity for Black Hulk and never came to lose control keeping his conscience and his intellect even transformed. He loves his mother and his younger brother above all things so keep the two apart and safe to keep all that is shady about him never to touch .Leonard can remain constantly in the form of Black Hulk something It is mainly to prevent others discover who you are. Usually in a good mood and good-natured very few people would say he is a "Hulk" ... until he turn and see him fight and have the absolute certainty that when she saw him shake the earth with his punches.

----------


## comicwiz

That's a lot of drawing. Keep it up. Also, don't be hesitant to make concept stuff. Make Iron Man a new all different looking suit or armor, or can even make it funny.

----------


## Sansomon

I'm sorry but I not intend to draw or Iron Man with new armor, or Punisher or Deadpool, or Wolverine or not any of the characters rice of feast current of comic fans. My tastes have different, my preferences are different, my favorite heroes are others. I do not have to draw a character just because this character is currently the darling of readers I drawing what is important to me and what I would like to draw because no one thinks to draw not what "is in mode" be drawn. I never liked or Iron Man, or of Deadepool, or any of these characters deified by comics fans now instead I like the heroes that everyone hates, despises and has no hesitation in mocking with sarcastic jabs because someone must like them, someone needs remember that these characters existed and were important so that others draw a brand new armor for your real excellence infallible killer of Phoenix entities Iron Man because I prefer to continue drawing the characters I like the way I wanted them to be for more neglected ​​and hated to be by fans.

----------


## Sansomon

*Uriel the Air Walker*



Uriel Lan is granddaughter of Gabriel Lan the late Herald of Galactus known as Gabriel the Air Walker is a Xandarian member of the Nova Corps and the Captain of the ship diplomatic and exploratory "Winds Chaser". Returning from a mission in space, the Winds Chaser was confronted by the ship's cosmic entity Galactus, who kidnaps Lan and offers to turn she into its newest Herald, similar to his grandfather Gabriel.

The Lan accepted and becomes the herald of Galactus adopting the name of Uriel the Air Walker. Pyreus Kril the Firelord is assigned to train her to teach she the ways of being of the Heralds of Galactus. Lan becomes an extremely dedicated to Galactus herald, and the closest thing Galactus had a true beloved. On a trip looking for a planet to sustain Galactus, he fights against the alien race The Phallanx, which kill Lan, but not before Galactus retrieve she and use his powers to resurrect she something that had not even by her grandfather Gabriel.

At that moment Galactus realize that truly began to nurture personal feelings of affection and personal attraction to Uriel something he could not afford ever for the welfare of their own Lan. Galactus then takes the decision to release Uriel the obligation to serve him. At that moment the Annihilus villain releases the Annihilation Wave the Universe and Uriel finds himself fighting alongside the Firelord, the Quasar, Silver Surfer and Nova Corps and witness the moment when Galactus loses control over his anger and releases a immeasurable destruction on his own allies.

Uriel painfully realize that nothing really could actually happen between she and the Devourer of Worlds. Uriel accepted in the end be freed from the obligation to be a Herald of Galactus and begins to travel the world aimlessly and these wanderings, is the god of thunder, Thor. The ability of Air Walker to wield Thor's hammer Mjolnir reveals its immensely pure nature and Thor to help in the battle against the Elder of the Universe known as The Champion .The Firelord, appears during battle and faces The Champion. Firelord reveals to her the last details of his grandfather Gabriel the Air Walker. Fire Lord then returns into space accompanied by Uriel.

Firelord and the Silver Surfer finally wake up the android Gabriel the Air Walker to allow Uriel know his grandfather since Galactus had transferred the vital spark of Gabriel Lan for this and they have a reunion moved since the Android despite be an artificial intelligence had feelings of Gabriel. He and Uriel join the other Heralds of Galactus to help in a battle against Galactus cruelest Herald, Morg, which completely destroys the Android. Enraged Uriel releases devastating form his cosmic power and reaches Morg hard enough to allow all other Heralds of Galactus unite their powers and destroy. Uriel and Firelord help cosmic superhero team the Guardians of the Galaxy during the Secret Wars against a threat to the Super-Skrull in Knowhere.

Uriel encouraged by the Firelord joins the team after the end of Secret Wars when the Multiverse is restored. And this with the team today.

*Powers and Abilities*

Like his grandfather Gabriel the original Air Walker Uriel has the vast cosmic powers that Galactus grants all his heralds in his initiation. His body was restructured to be a living battery of cosmic energy. Uriel the Air Walker could use cosmic energy for a variety of purposes: heat, concussive force, magnetism, electricity, etc. She can design by hands and eyes bursts of cosmic power that can be used in a number of ways as highly destructive energy blasts, concussive blasts, plasma waves able to incinerate an opponent and reduce it to cosmic dust, light bursts able to enlighten the densest darkness etc .At unlike most other Heralds of Galactus Uriel the Air Walker used this cosmic energy without a visible manifestation of the power monitoring (such as "cosmic rod" calls the Firelord).Uriel the Air Walker to can also use the cosmic energy to restructure atoms, although he never became as adept at it as the Silver Surfer.

Cosmic energy increases your strength, endurance and durability. Maximum effort, Uriel can measure forces with Drax the Destroyer. She can use his cosmic power at the height of his ability several months the earth without rest before fatigue or need to dream start compromising your vital functions. Her skin was treated to be immune to practically all conventional rigors of space. Uriel the Air Walker not need to eat, drink or breathe as she is the cosmic power that sustains its vital functions and as long as she can absorb cosmic energy to self sustain itself can live indefinitely.

Uriel can fly through space at speeds exceeding the speed of light. While moving through the planetary atmospheres, she will reduce his speed so as not to cause catastrophic side effects. Uriel the Air Walker does not employ means of transport as the board of the Silver Surfer or the staff of the Firelord to travel; apparently he travels and navigate through space propelled by its own power. The most visible manifestation of this are is your flame wings similar cosmic flames such as wings of your grandfather Gabriel the Air Walker original.

----------


## Sansomon

*Commander Russia*



Aleksandr Konstantin Nishan is the fruit of years of secret experiments conducted by the Russian government to create a "Superman Soviet " with equivalent powers to Hyperion of Squadron Supreme . Alexander was subjected to an experimental procedure in which its genetic code was broken and rewritten by supercomputers based on cell samples Hyperion to an alien hybrid human genome were energized while its cells with nuclear radiation. For years nothing happened and Russian scientists even spoke cancel the project until they came to the idea of using the evolutionary isotope High Evolutionary to unlock the latent mutagenic process Aleksandr. The results were surprising to a young skinny he became a giant of 1,95m with solidly muscular physique and superhuman powers comparable to those of Hyperion. For a long time its existence was kept secret by the scientists who created fearing that the Russian government is used for their own interests but with the invasion of the aliens "Builders" Earth Aleksandr decided that the time to hide it over and assuming the identity of Commander Russia and a uniform based on the colors of the Russian flag became the youngest champion to fight the threat of the "Builders" of Thanos and his Generals. With the strength of a "Man of Steel Russian" Aleksandr fought alongside the Winter Guard with which ended up joining and where it remains today.

*Powers and Abilities*

*Powers*

*Eternal physiology:* single Commander Russia physiology only find an equivalent on Earth between the race of Eternals. Your body collects cosmic radiation and operates in a process similar to nuclear fusion. As a result, he has many attributes superhuman.

*Superhuman strength:* Commander Russia possesses great physical strength. At his peak, he has superhuman strength listed in class 100 (the scale is not to be taken literally, but only comparatively). Commander Russia has been shown as having strength almost matches the beings force as Hulk, Thor and Gladiator (whose strength is classified in the class 100 + ). He can lift or press 100 tons.

*Superhuman speed:* Commander Russia can run, move and react at speeds that are far beyond the physical capabilities of the best human athlete and is theorized by about 100 times.

*Flight:* Commander Russia has the ability to levitate himself and fly through the air at tremendous speeds, enjoying and manipulating anti-gravitons. At its peak, he is able to achieve enough speed to reach the orbital speed, about 25,000 miles per hour. Once in space, he is able to reach the speed of light.

*Superhuman stamina:* The highly advanced musculature of Commander Russia produces considerably less fatigue toxins during physical activity than the musculature of a human being. He can exert himself physically at peak capacity for several days before the accumulation of fatigue toxins in his blood begins to affect he. Commander Russia is also able to physically withstand the rigors of space without any special clothing. He is not known if he has to breathe or it can simply hold your breath for very long periods of time.

*Superhuman Durability:* The Commander Russia body is much stronger and more resistant to injury than the body of a human being. Commander Russia can withstand the impact of bullets caliber naval fire gun arms , falls from tremendous heights, exposure to near absolute extremes of temperature and pressure, powerful energy beams and large impact forces, like being hit several times by Gladiator and the hammer of Thor without suffering injuries. During an adventure on Earth-1610 also known as the Ultimate Marvel Universe, the dense skin of Commander Russia was capable to resist being cut by claws of adamantium version of this Wolverine of Universe Ultimate Marvel without being hurt. However, as there were several notable differences between the Adamantium of Earth-1610 and Earth-616, that does not mean the Commander Russia could resist being cut by Adamantium claws version of Earth-616 Wolverine.

*Superhuman agility:* Agility, balance, and bodily coordination are enhanced Commander Russia to levels that are beyond the natural physical limits of the best human athlete.

*Superhuman reflexes:* Reflections of Commander Russia are also strengthened and are far superior to the best human athlete and are approximately 100 times higher.

*Manipulation of Cosmic Energy:* Commander Russia is able to deliberately manipulate large amounts of cosmic energy for some physical purposes:

*Atomic Vision:* Commander Russia is capable of firing highly intense heat rays from his eyes which is often referred to as Atomic Vision. The total limit of its atomic vision is not known but he is known that the Commander Russia can generate temperatures well above 12,000 degrees Fahrenheit, as his atomic vision was able to match the optical bursts of Gladiator , creating a huge explosion that temporarily disabled both.

*Regenerative Healing Factor:* Despite the great physical strength of your body to any injury, he is possible for him to be hurt. If injured, Commander Russia may purposely channel cosmic energy to repair damaged tissues of the body much faster and more extensively than a human being can do. The healing skills Commander Russia proved to be enough to, over time, regenerate damage to your eyes once had been blind after excessive use of Atomic his vision. Commander of Russia's healing powers also drastically reduce the rate of aging in an unknown degree. He is not known to him ages pass in an exceptionally slow pace or if he stopped aging altogether. He is also immune to the effects of diseases of all known terrestrial, viral infections, toxins, chemical poisoning, corrosive and radiation exposure.

*Skills*
Commander Russia never had a formal training in any military or martial art of melee combat. However, despite his lack of formal training, the full scope of its various superhuman attributes make it a highly formidable combatant.

----------


## Sansomon

*Siberian Tiger*



Ilyich Lavrov was a mutant with feline powers was one of the mutant mice kept under restraint by the Russian government of the former Union of Soviet Socialist Republics that were released with the help of X-Factor group. Deciding to form a mutant resistance movement in the Soviet Union which would help mutants against government oppression Russian Ilyich Lavrov and other mutants released at that time were to join the underground group led by Blind Faith and later would integrate the People's Protectorate next to other Russian superheroes as the Soviet Super Soldiers adopting the code name "Sibercat". Years later during the M-Day Ilyich Lavrov would lose his mutant powers and the vast majority of Earth's mutants. For him the loss of his powers was not frustrating because what he really wanted was to be a pop star of the Russian music beginning a successful career as a musician. However it would change again when Ilyich Lavrov was captured by Omega Red along with several other "ex-mutants" Russian to be used as guinea pigs in a clandestine procedure of gene amplification which aimed to maximize the powers of the remaining members of the Program Weapom X. Illyich Lavrov underwent the procedure in which his mutant powers not only returned as unlocked his latent mutagenic potential and he turned into a beast "man-White Tiger Siberian" completely animalistic instincts that getting out of hand escaped and began to wander aimlessly through Siberia using yours new feline powers acquired new to survive. He was so until the Winter Guardians found him and helped him to return to human reason. Together they foiled the plans of Omega Red and the Weapon X program but the situation changed dramatically for Ilyich Lavrov. Now he did not know where he ended the "beast" inside he and started where "man". He was not sure if he was "human" or "bestial" and therefore thought fit to not try to resume his career as a Russian pop musician. The Winter Guardians were ready to help him get used to his new condition and Ilyich Lavrov agreed to adopt the new code name "Siberian Tiger".

*Powers and Abilities*

As a Russian mutant feline created to be the perfect human being, the body of Ilyich is in peak physical condition. When he becomes the Siberian Tiger, he increases attributes that make he can be regarded as a superhuman. He gains strength superhuman speed, agility, reflexes and balance. He also gets an accelerated healing factor that allows he to recover from non-fatal injuries at a rapid pace. To comply with your wild nature inside Siberian Tiger, of the Illyich super hyper accurate senses. He is also trained in martial arts and an expert in combat hand-to-hand. Ilyich has access to technology and can investigate anyone who could pose a threat to him or to the Winter Guardians .When he turns into Siberian Tiger, it grows in size up to 2m in height becomes a white tiger Siberian humanoid Body massively formed in muscle gains features of a White Siberian Tiger Anthropomorphic able to speak covered by a white fur with tiger stripes. He also gains sharp claws and fangs.

----------


## Sansomon

*Rosa Alva*



Alexcia Roksana is an illusionist mage. But when we say "illusionist magician" we are not referring to a mere magician hall that entertains crowds with totally false tricks that are not actually "real magic". Do Not. Alexcia is truly a user magician and practitioner of the mystic arts and arcane secrets that specialized in conjuring magic being able to launch as perfect illusion spells that are literally indistinguishable from "reality." In fact next to she gets to be difficult for anyone even others experienced mystic like Doctor Strange, Brother Voodoo, Shaman, Magik among others discern what is real and what is illusion. Alexcia also known as "Rosa Alva" is probably the most powerful mage practitioner of magic illusionist school that already appeared on earth in centuries. Owner of silvery white hair and a touching beauty it is an extremely sensitive and emotional young Russian personality that can be sad and shed tears very easily but also knows when to assert your opinion, be firm and even violent when provoked enough . She was trained throughout his childhood in a secret monastery of monks in Siberia illusionist magic arts even come a time that the monks themselves acknowledged that she excelled in the power. Rosa Alva joined the Winter Guard during the saga "Infinity" where his powers of illusion proved to be no match for even the "Builders" and was joyously welcomed the group as "mystical magic user." Unlike the treacherous Fantasy she shows a genuine and legitimate desire to help in battle and has already shown his power of illusion spells can be the determining factor for a victory of Winter Guard.

*Powers and Abilities*

Rosa Alva is a powerful magician illusionist who has the ability to cast illusion spells, she has a domain such illusions conjuring that can virtually transform the "unreal in real" conjuring illusions as perfect as mythological, alien beasts, whole armies they can damage as real things but if this "damage" is "not physical but yes psychic damage" caused by illusory constructs conjured by Rosa Alva hitting the victim directly in the centers of their psyche. She can conjure up amazingly complex and detailed illusions to the smallest detail you are able to completely elude all the same sense of superhuman owners of hyper-acute senses, telepaths and even other mystical magic users. The Doctor Strange went on to say that Rosa Alva is probably the most powerful magician illusionist born in this generation of the Earth and that even he has no such a domain the power to cast spells illusory Rosa Alva. She can disappear making it completely invisible to every human sense or super sensory detection device, she can conjure up many mirror images of herself want to be able to tackle all at once a single target or multiple different targets, she can conjure up in your hands or any illusory creature that is conjuring up any weapon you can imagine that cause the victim the equivalent psychic damage to the physical owner of the real weapons cast by Rosa Alva cause. His skills have only restriction to be a mystical power of psychic nature only be effective against living beings (although the concept and the definition of what would be "living" is very subtle in this case ... the Zombies universe of Zombies can It is affected by spells of Rosa Alva illusions as well as artificial intelligence and even cosmic entities).

His control over this power also allows she to adapt to environmental changes resulting from the act of destroying the area where she casts her illusions, without betraying the illusion or her need to focus on further new feature given the environment since this is destroyed or altered by some external power. She also can isolate itself within the area of illusion so that no matter what those who are affected do no harm to reach or indeed any artifice that use to counter and dispel your illusions as shock waves and telepathic attacks may come to affect she.

Rosa Alva also learned how to use his power to cast spells illusory to project frightening illusions directly into the mind of the victim without the need to cast them externally. The Victim experiences the illusion directly inside your mind as if he were confronting directly with all allies around the same illusion can be so daunting so that virtually destroys the psyche of the victim reducing it to a catatonic vegetable. Only the most absolutely railway wills and impossible to bend by any means proved strong enough to withstand the psychic illusions conjured by Rosa Alva magic and yet still not without suffering consequences or mental harm of psychic nature. This skill can only affect other living things (although we must again point out that the definition of what would be "living" depends exclusively on the kind of mental illusion cast by Rosa Alva), and she can use this skill to great effect in combat situations .

It has been stated that Rosa Alva powers reached their last stage of development, and now she can use her powers of illusionist mage to affect hundreds of thousands of people at once. She was also revealed that Rosa Alva has precognitive abilities. She also seemed to be able to design their illusions in the astral plane simulating an astral body, in an illusory immaterial manifestation of his persona. Rosa Alva has shown the ability to project an illusion about herself in order to appear as another person, that person can be of any size, gender, age, ethnicity or even other races, it does not matter Rosa Alva can duplicated it with a level of perfection such that the eyes of others who see the illusion it looks, smells, speaks and knows exactly the same as those emulated by the illusion would know. She has shown a regenerative ability - but it is unknown if this is real or illusory regeneration.

She also has demonstrated the mystical power of levitation can fly 40 meters per second.

It also has telepathic and empathic abilities.


In addition to its powers, Rosa Alva is an expert in hand-to-hand stealth combat. As she usually revolves around his opponent unleashing his punches she developed a natural ability to move so swiftly and gracefully as a female ninja trained without being exposed at any time to a devastating counterattack the opponent against it. She is also a superb acrobat, able to jump high, run fast, swim, and run unexpectedly quick martial tactics with relative ease. Rosa Alva also has a strong and unexpected aptitude in electronics and computers, and became skilled in the use of bladed weapons.

----------


## Sansomon

*Mir*



*History*

Mir is the newest android Synthezoid of the generation of androids of the lineage of Vostok one of the original members of the People's Protectorate. He was created to replace the original Vostok destroyed in the crisis of invasion of the Dire Wraiths of Russia . Your personality software includes the headquarters of prior knowledge of the two androids Synthezoids that came before he, Vostok and Sputnik .Its first mission team was to confront the Supreme Squadron who wanted to bring part of their dead world to Earth sacrificing in the process the region where It stood Russia. The technological manipulation powers Mir proved to be very efficient to confront the technology of Skrullian Skymaster which Mir managed to defeat in a duel. Mir keeps faithfully loyal to its creator and programmer Galina Nemirovsky why has immense loyalty to assisting where possible in all the fighting Witer Guard .

*Creation*

Mir was created by Mark Gruenwald, Kieron Dwyer and Al Milgrom in 1989 and first appeared in Captain America # 352.

*Major story arcs*

A few years later, Mir and his colleagues now known as Winter Guard joined forces the Avengers and Alpha Flight to combat a group of Atlanteans, in order to avoid an international incident. Mir and the rest of his teammates the Winter Guard would conflict with the Abomination and Hulkbusters during a machining Russian scientist named Ivan Drenkov. Eventually the Winter Guard would join the Avengers and Inhumans to defend the Earth from alien invasion builders of universes called "Builders" and battle the forces of Mad Titan Thanos in "Infinity" saga.

*Powers and Abilities*

Mir is an amalgamation of human resources, and alien technology of the Dire Wraiths and computer technology that can control all forms of machinery. A Synthezoid as complex as the android Vision of The Avengers who have the ability to handle any mechanical system in many ways. He has demonstrated the ability to disarm the missiles, bombs and other firearms and manipulate the mechanical components of any existing technological ingenuity can do whatever you want with he, unmount he, change its function and configuration, or transmutes it into what wish with a simple thought. He can change the physical structure of any mechanical system, mold it and manipulate its size, shape and mechanical constitution. For example, he took control of a ship Atlantean and used it to form a restraining wall against an enemy. Mir can also call or interface with any mechanical system to take control of it or gather information. It also triggers your eyes energy beams to perform a range of Optical blasts attacks, your body is made of a nanometal alloy composed of billions of microscopic nano robots, has super strength at the same level of vision, can shape its members cutting arms absorb blows or absorbing the impact mass as a liquid metal, and has the ability to fly.

----------


## Sansomon

*Velocity*



Velocity is the codename of Vasily Petrov, a mutant character of comics Marvel Comics publisher. It was created by Stan Lee. Also known in Brazil as Lightning, Lightning-Man, Missile and Silver Ray.

Son of Anya and Alexei Petrov was born in Kiev Ukraine. Soon after, her mother died.

He was adopted on the spot by a couple named Yago and Vidda and lived next to a family of gypsies, when they adopted the surname Petrov.

While his mutant powers were developing, Vassili Petrov was attacked by people who believed that he was a "demon" because of his powers. Saved and called by Sebastian Shaw to integrate the new Hellfire Club, became a formidable adversary of the X-Men. Nevertheless, they were not bad guy, much less part of the team, only exercised as a reward for Sebastian Shaw saving his life of villagers.

At that time, Vassili Petrov adopted the codename Velocity, alluding speed he could achieve. Equipped with speed, stamina and superhuman reflexes,Velocity  is able to run as fast as the speed of sound.

However, the relationship that Sebastian Shaw never was "father and son" and the revelation of their plans and evil purposes of your organization led Vassili Petrov to leave the new Hellfire Club. Later, would join the supergroup of Winter Guardians. Unstable member, Velocity participated in several training team. He became one of the most important Winter Guardians of the team and has been crucial in several arches, having been in the same to this day.

*Powers and Abilities*

Velocity has super speed on a par with Quicksilver Avengers: this gives not only the ability to move quickly, but also to see the world like he was in slow motion, you can see the trajectory of bullets and very fast and catch objects them with your hands. He can reach the speed of sound. Your speed allows running over the waters and the walls. All your physiology is based on his power, having a high metabolism, never gets tired, and have a much greater force than a normal human being, getting press almost 500 kg with your top and over a ton with your legs .

His power allows he to quick thinking and perform several tasks at once with astonishing speed. Can run as fast, he can move without being seen by people, only generating the air displacement. He can keep your speed by hundreds of kilometers before tiring. Can planar whirling arms or legs. Because of your power, he can learn anything in minutes. He is effective in hand-to-hand combat (trained by Winter Guardian).

But it is unlikely to Vassili reach more constant speeds comparable to light because there is no mutant able to move so fast in the Marvel Universe and probably never existed. Your gift of reach absurd speeds to overcome any living being or object is still enigmatic, but is likely to reach mach 9. He's top speed will allow he to cause a hyper acceleration and traveling around the world with a minimum of 92 seconds.

----------


## Sansomon

*Ursa Major*



Mikhail Ursus was one of the first known mutant born in the Soviet Union in the 20th century to survive childhood spent in Siberia he demonstrated the mutant power to transform into a giant bear Kodiac. By the time of his birth, the government of the Soviet Union had performed euthanasia in all mutants in the first manifestation of his superhuman powers. The government was persuaded to see the potential value of super-human state service because of the scientist's efforts Pieter Phobos.

Phobos opened a private school to train mutants and Mikhail was one of the first of many mutants to join the school. Unknown to the students and the government, was the fact that Phobos had built a device to suck the energy of his students to give yourself artificial powers. The process was killing many students and Phobos explain their deaths to the Soviet government as victims of their own mutations. Phobos had three students who survived and excelled, Mikhail and two brothers, Laynia Petrovna and Nikolai Krylenko that would later be known as Darkstar and Vanguard when the second Red Guardian discovered the activities of Phobos. Phobos went into hiding, but took two artifacts to Laynia and Nikolai through which he could still suck his powers. Mikhail and Nikolai would join the Soviet army for a short time.

*Hero of the Soviet Union*

After a labor camp, the three remaining mutants of Phobos school would be gathered by the Soviet government and would become the Super Soviet soldiers. Ursus was given the code name of the Ursa Major and one of his first tasks was to investigate the radioactive area contained Khystym known as Forbidden Zone. They found that his former teacher was planning radioactively contaminate the entire Soviet Union in order to encourage the birth of more mutants so that he could possibly drain the energy of its powers. The plan was thwarted by super Soviet soldiers and the Hulk. Phobos was brought to the government for trial. Super Soldiers Soviets decided to stay together as a team, but vowed never to serve inquestionadamente the state. They existed as an almost independent group of crime fighters based in the Soviet Union. As a member of the Super Soviet soldiers, Ursa Major would face several enemies. Super soldiers would join with the Space Knights Rom and Starshine against the Dire Wraiths. His team also fought the X-Men and the Avengers to carry the mutant Magneto on trial for having sunk a Russian submarine and killed its entire crew. Ursa Major, Vanguard and Darkstar would defect to America and being almost killed by Soviet Protectorate when they disguise themselves as the Avengers. Super Soldiers Soviets eventually separate and merge with the members of the Supreme Soviet to form the Guardians winter. Ursa Major is currently a member of the Winter Guardians.



*Winter Guardians*


The Winter Guardians would fight a group of Soviet revolutionary superhuman called Remont Six. This group is led by Iron Maiden and they conflict with the Guardians when they invade a health AIM. Ursa Major would fight the Snow Leopards and Volga. The Winter Guardians prevailed and defeated the Remont Six.



*Powers and Abilities*



Ursa Major has the mutant ability to turn into a giant anthropomorphic bear. While in this form, Ursa Major retains its human intelligence, personality and the ability to speak, although his personality becomes more fierce and he begins to lose control over its human intelligence if he remains in his transformed state for several hours consecutively . Ursa Major was trained by the Soviet Army, and trained in the use of its powers by Phobos teacher, being a graduate of mutant training school of Professor Phobos.

While transformed, Ursa Major has strength superhuman strength and invulnerability to physical damage in a much higher degree than an actual bear similar size have. His strength is sufficient to allow it to engage in a hand-to-hand battle with the Hulk and survive. Your senses are also intensified to a degree superhuman, particularly their sense of smell that he can use to track a target by smell. In addition, as a real bear, Ursa Major does not have retractable claws. These claws are relatively blunt, as an actual bear, but can be used as effective weapons when combined with great strength.


Mikhail had become the "army of one Kodiac bear" Winter Guardians of making he one of the mutants that have undergone a secondary mutation that increased its strength. Your secondary mutation to a lycanthrope Werebear giant Kodiac gave him super strength beyond that allowed him big jump up to 300 meters high (about two football fields up or forward) Hulk style. Your strength is such that it is capable of lifting up to 300 tons. Ursa Major has a great knowledge of combat hand-to-hand and a high degree of dominance in the military strategy of the Russian army, his secondary mutation changed its appearance now resembles a giant, werebear Kodiac massively muscled at golden brown he can now use your hands to manipulate objects and their claws and coat of organic adamantium your skeleton through a bio-metallization process similar to Colossus, he now has a healing factor that instant cure that heals wounds at the very time they are made, and their super-senses animals, hyper-accurate as vision, hearing, smell. Realizing your potential new needed to be trained so he could use he the best way for Mikhail battle came a series of intensive training alongside Heroes heavyweights like Wolverine, Thor, The Thing, She-Hulk affectionately being nicknamed " Big Little Bear ", for Wolverine he learned new fighting techniques. His claws are now hyper-sharp, combined with his super strength make them far more deadly than Wolverine. Ursa Major also won Tony Stark a technological super-armor made of vibranium to expand its already massive force and give it a much greater degree of invulnerability and resistance to damage. The armor is a technological wonder that remains caught in a hidden metal part in Mikhail robes but a touch stretches covering almost entirely the body Ursa Major. This armor amplifies the superhuman strength of the Ursa Major to the limit of 400 tons has a proton cannon over one shoulder a gunner  of mini missiles in the other and repulsor cannon in one arm. It amplifies the senses cybernetically hyper-accurate animal Mikhail and gives it an almost inexhaustible supply of oxygen through a vent filter on your face that also protects against suffocation in the vacuum of space or gas bombs.

----------


## Sansomon

*Spark*

Jubilee (Jubileu in Portuguese) is the alter-ego of Jubilation Lee, a story of character in the Marvel Comics comic book publisher. The first appearance of Jubilee was in Uncanny X-Men number 244 of August 1989.

In a way, their role in the histories of X-Men was to replace the Kitty Pryde took place during the 1980s teen icon. Both one and the other have created ties with Wolverine. Even the output of these two characters of the group was similar: she was considered that Kitty would be better off with mutants of his age and was moved to the New Mutants; Jubilee was also transferred to Generation X, and also for being young. She's main feature was the mood youth sarcastic, yielding a lightness to the most serious moments, and always appeared in a natural way, as in X-Men # 72 of Abril when she meets the professor and say, "Big deal, it's just a bald old man. The way the veterans talk, found it to be more. "

During his time in the X-Men, Jubilee wore shorts and a yellow coat. Its most characteristic features were short hair and huge color pink sunglasses. When he went to Generation X adopted the uniform standard of the group and let her hair grow.

In the historic confrontation DC vs Marvel where the two major publishers, or as in the plot, the two universes faced, was placed 11 champions of each universe to face in 11 categories. Jubilee was selected the winner in the Marvel hero-teen category and fought Robin, the famous partner of Batman, and ended up falling in love with him during the fight, resulting in his loss to him. Still Marvel DC won by 6 wins to 5, but instead of being eliminated the loser universe, they came together to form the amalgam universe where places and characters were merged. The Jubilee merged with Robin forming the Sparrow character, a girl partner Dark Claw, Wolverine mixture with Batman.

In another crossover, Jubilee meets Robin and trying to date him, but this act causes other events, culminating in the confrontation between the team Justice League with the X-Men.

She participated in the New Warriors team, after losing his powers and used the code name Wondra, fighting skills taught by his partner Logan.

Recently it had been turned into a vampire and preferred to get away from everyone and "disappear" until there is a way to deal with their new condition. She recently returned during the war between mutants and vampires led by Dracula and thanks to a mystical ritual accomplished by Blade from remaining pages of the Dark Tome of Chthon was possible at least for she to be reverted back to a mortal due to its high humanity and thanks to this remove the vampirism curse she not only has to be deadly as recovered his mutant powers at the highest level now being able to psionically ignite your body and surrounds it on fire in a very similar way to the Human Torch as well revealed a series of other powers related to the fire. Once more cheerful to live she returned her partnership with Wolverine adopting the new code-named "Spark" because now she had "evolved" and "grown" very power and responsibility.

*Powers*
Pyrokinesis: Jubilation Lee won a number of superhuman powers as a result of the effects of their changing nature which were maximized on she thanks to ritual led by Blade which transformed the Vampire in Human again and gave him his maximized mutant powers, which had all its mutagenic potential unlocked. Thanks to that she gained a wide range of new powers all of which are related to the fire. His main skill is to involve your body in fiery plasma without harm to itself, and can create bursts of flame, fireballs and flaming explosions of thousands of degrees centigrade.

She can also manipulate flames, so that you can mold it into the shape where you want to create animated constructs of solid flame with the look and size that she desired. Even when not engulfed in flames, Spark has the ability to control any fire within his immediate range of vision, causing it to increase or decrease intensity or move in a pattern directed by your thoughts. In addition, she is able to absorb fire / plasma in your body without harmful effects. It has demonstrated the ability to detect signatures heat (infra-red vision).

The plasma field immediately around your body is hot enough to vaporize projectiles approaching she, including bullets. She usually does not extend this flame - aura plus a few centimeters from your skin, so as not to ignite nearby objects. Spark refers to she's maximum flaming power as his "Flame of Apollo," which she can release omnidirecionalmente a flame with enough power to vaporize Adamantiun. This effect "Flame of Apollo" may occur spontaneously when it absorbs an excessive amount of heat, although it may temporarily suppress the release, as needed, with a considerable effort. Spark can also direct momentary beam of solar flares as a weapon.

Spark has shown enough control so she can rescue a person while on your way to call without his passenger feel uncomfortable with her warmth. His knowledge extends to general information about the fire, supported by regular visits to fire safety lectures at various fire stations. In one instance, when poisoned, Spark overheated his own blood to burn the toxin.

The Spark's ability to ignite is not limited by the amount of oxygen in the environment, for their personal calls has demonstrated the ability to increase she's power to the heat of a star may exist even in vacuum environments.

Early in his new career in the new Generation X, was Spark covers to transmute his own body into an open flame; just like a Fire Elemental.

Extreme temperatures: She can psychically control the heat and create your own, heating the atoms of the particles of hydrogen and oxygen to the point of causing its combustion, generating extremely hot fire. The temperature can be raised to 1,700 ° C can melt nearly any type of material. At maximum temperature when casting the "Flame of Apollo" Jubilation Lee can deliver higher heat of a star in supernova can vaporize Adamantiun.


Flight: Jubilation Lee is able to wrap his body in fiery plasma without harm to itself, so that she is able to fly, providing impetus behind with its own flame. 

Scales of Salamander: In a small visit to a steel industry where his adoptive parents were to monitor, Jubilation Lee ended up falling into a huge container of burning molten steel, and everyone thought it was dead, but Jubilation Lee was right because his powers allowed a reddish thick layer created by your body, and thus managed to save. The scales are basically similar to those of a reptile, (in reality are like the scales of a salamander-the flaming mythical creature) is very resistant and supports cold temperatures, the great villain and enemy of Jubilation Lee.She can coat your body with an armor of red scales salamander skin that besides protecting it as a kevlar body armor against gunfire able to repair itself and regenerate wounds suffering allow she to withstand unharmed to extreme temperatures. He can dive into the glowing magma of a volcano without suffering a scratch or damage by fire.

Imagine the Human Torch of Fantastic Four now imagine if instead of a man he was a young teenager Asian American.



On the evolution of his powers as she herself says: "If your whole life you had been just a 'fireworks' how would you feel if you became in a 'Missile'?"

----------


## Sansomon

*White Lioness*

The "Wolverine Female" of New Generation-X to mutant White Lioness. 


*Powers and Abilities*

White lioness has superhuman strength and durability. She also has speed, agility, reflexes and balance as well as super-senses psychically improved, combat skills and is very adept use of psychic powers combined with his powers and instincts animals hyper-sharp. She can through psychic powers amplify his super-strength, super-speed, durability, reflexes and balance in order to perform impossible miracles even to beings with such powers as to defy the laws of physics moving against gravity and walking on vertical surfaces, or the walls, or deviate from missiles and bursts of energy, she can also project psychically your consciousness forward in time in order to predict threats or scan the future with its super animal senses as his sight, hearing and super smell improved, can "bend" time and space psychically around shortening distances and so go on long seconds ways .She can mentally conjure up on itself a "camouflage" which makes she invisible and undetectable even for being owners of super-accurate hyper senses animals . She also has made of organic diamond claws, she can shoot as projectiles and regenerate or impregnated with psychic energies enabling them to cut through any barrier or of the densest substances that are .She can still use a psychically altered sonic roar modes more subtle that only a shock wave being able to act in the nervous system responsible for the fear of mortals through Infrasound use "sonic petrification" and paralyze opponents, can heal psychologically fatal injuries even her or others.

----------


## Sansomon

*Elastic-Boy*

This time it's a character that all trolls the internet do not question any of hiding that "hate" and "want it to continue and dead" and add that "since it was late." I speak of the Hispanic mutant Angelo Espinosa the "Skin" of the mutants characters that had one of the most stupid and brutal deaths ("crucified" before the Xavier Institute for Higher Learning by anti-mutant religious radicals ... my God ...). Something with which I do not agree at all because there is no such thing as a character to be "more" or "less" important that outro.Nem "Godverine" or "Bat-God", or any of these characters maintream current.Then at least in MY VERSION idealized of All-New Generation X Angelo not only this back like this back with the powers extended to the same level as the DC Comics Plastic Man.

Elastic-Boy is a Latin American member of Generation X, who previously owned the mutant ability to manipulate his own skin being known as "Skin" and integrating the team Generation X. He died in Uncanny X-Men, after being crucified on the lawn in front of the X-Mansion by religious fanatics anti-mutant members of the Church of Humanity. Subsequently however it would be revived by Selene in Necrosha miniseries along with much of the population killed in the genocide led by Sentinels under the control of Cassandra Nova's Genosha Island thanks to teknorganic virus Phalanx. Shortly after he and most of the dead members of Generation X were to be raised in short and return with their individual powers extended to the maximum.

Origin

Angelo Espinosa was a gang banger from Los Angeles who's life of violence forced him to fake his own death During a gang fight in Which his girlfriend seemingly killed several people. He still had the gun he had found on him after waking up from unconsciousness, so Skin plugged so the gun That It Could never be fired, keeping it as a reminder of the painful night que had changed his life. He first cam to X-Men's attention When he, Among other young mutants, Were kidnapped by technorganic Phalanx. After escaping the Phalanx, Espinosa was offered a place at the new branch school Xavier was creating at Emma Frost's Massachusetts Academy. Espinosa reluctantly accepted after being Convinced by Beast into Becoming part of Generation X and redbourn on the code name Skin. Unlike the other members of Generation X, Skin did not want to Become an X-Man, he only wanted to learn how to control his powers.

Creation

Skin was created by Scott Lobdell and Joe Madureira and first Appeared in Uncanny X-Men Issue 317 (1994).

Mayor Story Arcs

Generation X

At first dour and cynical, Angelo soon Became one of the team's pillars perspective and good humor, even the nursing severally deformed Decibel (at the team known the Chamber) out of his funk and occasionally getting the elitist M to loosen up a little. Angelo Also developed a good friendship with Paige Guthrie (Husk), and They called each other "city mouse" and "country mouse". Husk was one of the first people to notice que Skin was worried of his extra skin tearing or ripping When he volunteered for duty monitor instead of searching for Penance. Angelo was Recognized by someone from Los Angeles at one point, Which prompted him to threaten to kill him if he blew his cover and Told everyone he was alive. Despite que Angelo tried to act tough, he had a soft spot Actually for former Morlocks Artie and Leech, even helping Synch build a tree house for Them.

Over time, Skin improved the use of his powers, learning how to retract it so que Could he look ordinary. As a result of this though, Skin would get migraines from the intense concentration. Skin, Chamber and Penance Were not allowed on several missions, As They would have made Generation X stand out so had to stay at the Academy. Unfortunately, due to his encounter with the psychic entity Onslaught, Chamber Began to feel weak. To try and help his friend, Skin tried to drive him to the Xavier Institute, but was stopped by the X-Cutioner, who thought que Skin was the murderer of ... Angelos Espinosa. Since he had Been using his real name at the academy, that's why the X-Cutioner thought que Skin was his murderer. Skin Chamber hid in a pool of mud, and surprisingly he managed to defeat the X-Cutioner using his powers creatively. However, During the fight with X-Cutioner, Chamber and Skin's car was damaged, and They now had to hitchhike to Xavier's. Before They got there, Onslaught was defeated by several teams of heroes and Chamber recovered quickly on his own. Thanks to the Skin for trying to help him, Chamber Accompanied him to Los Angeles, since it was almost a year since Skin had announced Been dead. Skin disguised himself to an old man and comforted his mother whilst she visited his grave.

A few weeks later, Generation X Were captured by Black Tom Cassidy, who stranded Them all out in the middle of the ocean of the raft. Were all of them suffering badly, but Skin was suffering the worst, his skin was the spreading out and he was only half-conscious. Luckily, he was saved from third-degree burns by Chamber, who ripped October part of the raft and used it as a sun shield for Skin. The team met Glorian, the Shaper of Dreams, who saved them all and put Them in fantasy worlds According to Their dreams. Skin was tied to a pole and was yelled at by Glorian, who Could Not accept que Skin did not want anything. Eventually Skin Convinced Glorian que he did not look hard enough the to What They wanted, and so Glorian Skin asked what he really wanted. Skin que said he wanted to go home, meaning the Academy, but it Glorian misinterpreted the que he wanted to go back to Los Angeles, and transported the team there. Upon arrival, Generation X Were targeted by Sentinels of Operation: Zero Tolerance. Generation X hid at a cousin's house of Skin, who was the only member of his family who knew que he was alive. Skin was so desperate for help from the Sentinels que he even Contacted his old girlfriend, Tores, but she thought he had killed the people que he thought she had killed (see above) and was angry with him. Tores was threatening to kill Skin When a group of Sentinels started attacking Them. It turned October que Tores was a mutant too, and so she helped Generation X fight off the Sentinels temporarily. With a good amount of luck and some help from Tores, Generation X managed to survive until SHIELD shut down Operation: Zero Tolerance.

When Generation X returned to the States, the daughter of the Local police chief, Tracy Authier, raided the mansion with a friend and redbourn Wolverine's hat que had Been Given to Jubilee, Husk's personal diary and the gun que Skin had Been thought killed with, plugged up. Jubilee, Husk and Skin managed to convince her que she shouldnt give back the personal items, but only if casette They her a personal tour of the mansion.

----------


## Sansomon

Sometime later, Skin Decided to return to Los Angeles (Accompanied by Husk and Jubilee) and explain what had happened to Tores. It turned October que neither of Them had Been Responsible for the murder, but had Been framed by someone named Lupo, who arrived at que point. He tried to kill Tores and Skin, but Tores vaporized him with her powers before he Could Kill Them. Meanwhile, Skin and his friends hid behind a large container. At que point, Skin's mother arrived on the scene since she had heard que her son was miraculously back from the dead. Since she had seen Tores kill someone with her powers, Skin's mother Believed que Tores was a demon of some kind, she was the highly religious. Tores tried to convince Skin's mother que it was not her fault que she was a mutant and the normal was as her, but Skin's mother would not listen. Also she added que if Skin had ever shown any signs of the devil, that she would disown him and never speak his name again. Overhearing all of this, Skin Realized que Could he never reveal to his mother que he was alive.

Counter X
When the school Began to run out of money, Emma Frost turned to her sister for help. Unfortunately, this meant que in order to pay various bills, the school would have to start accepting human students. Skin and Chamber had to hide Their powers Skin by claiming he had a rare skin disease and Chamber being mute the burn victim. This meant Chamber and Skin BOTH got a lot of unwanted attention. It was even worse for Artie, Leech and Penance, who had to stay in Their rooms the whole team and Could Not leave. With all the human students around, it Reminded Skin of his life before he was a mutant: he had had good looks and a good looking girlfriend. Due to his appearance, Skin thought he'd never feel like that again. To cheer him up, Artie and Leech arranged it so que Skin went to the dance with Monet St. Croix, the hottest girl in school. While Skin tried to thank her, she que Explained the reason she went with him was que no one else had asked her out since she They thought was out of Their league.

A few weeks later, Skin encountered some people arguing. Trying to stop Them before something violent happened, one of the boys accidentally grabbed Skin's wrist, making his skin stretch. The boy Suspected que Skin was a mutant, and Told his parents. Emma Frost tried to convince the boy's parents que it was just part of his disease, but was not entirely successful. The short team later, Emma's sister tried to get revenge on Emma by revealing Which members of the school Were mutants, causing a riot. Also she planted bombs around the school, Which killed Generation X member Synch When he tried to disarm Them. Generation X Decided que the team is learning how to use Their powers was over and the time for using Them for something good had Begun. Skin trained and found new, creative ways he could use his powers. He managed to use these powers to defeat four thugs who had kidnapped Banshee due to his old career of an Interpol agent.

Generation X Disbanned
When Generation X disbanded, Jubilee Skin and left to share an apartment in Los Angeles where Jubilee attempted to become a serious actress, During Which team Angelo BOTH Showed the concern of friendship and romantic interest, as well as trying to continue normal life by working in a fast food restaurant as a chef. Jubilee appreciated the first, but turned down the Latter. Skin Also Told Jubilee que she was being exploited by her agent, she angrily snapped to Which que he was just jealous. However, a few days later her agent made a move on her, Which made her go back to Angelo and apologize to him.

Death
Angelo and Jubilee Were Among the mutants kidnapped by the "Church Of Humanity" and crucified on the Xavier's Institute's front lawn. While Jubilee Could be saved by Angel's healing blood, Angelo did not have a matching blood type and was unable to be revived. His body was sent home to be buried in his family cemetery (with an incorrectly marked grave que read "Angelo Torres"), but since They did not allow mutants to be buried there, he was exhumed and cremated, his ashes given Beheerder to Jubilee. She still felt guilty que she had not gone on a date with him, and given Beheerder him happiness in some of his last days.



Necrosha
He was brought back to life by Eli Bard to be sacrificed to make a goddess Selene. He was seen with the colleague Synch as one of Gen-Xers. They were attacking the younger mutants that included his friend when Husk finally managed to overcome the mental domain Selene (largely mainly Jubilee help all the time trying to remember Angelo about his past) .again live Skin realized his mutant power It had been expanded to a new level. He again had the good looks that had and now had powers elastic up very similarly to Reed Richards Mr. Fantastic and convert your body into an elastic material stretchable by hundreds of meters. Elated with joy at his newfound power Angelo was convinced by Wolverine to train under the tutelage Xorn of the All New Generation X along with the other members revived. He took the new code name Elastic-Boy and still hopes to remake his life and perhaps return to his home and be able to tell his mother that he is alive and is a mutant and see approval and love instead of hatred and fanaticism in your eyes.

*Powers*

*Powers and Abilities*

*Physiology malleable:* Elastic-Boy powers are derived from a mutant condition and a secondary mutation that he suffered as a result of having been raised by the virus during teknorganic in Necrosha events. As a result he had all the mutagenic potential of his mutant body released in its maximum turning their physiology. Angelo now exists in a fluid state, not fully liquid nor solid. Elastic-Boy has complete control over his bodily structure.

*Density Control:* Elastic-Boy can change your density at will; becoming so dense as a rock or as flexible as a rubber band.

*Malleability (elasticity / plasticity):* He can stretch his limbs and body to lengths and sizes superhuman. There is no known limit to how far he can stretch his body.

*Change Size:* He can shrink down to a few centimeters tall (standing as one of a belt buttons) or become a titan (the skyscraper size).

*Change of form:* He can contort his body in various positions and sizes impossible for ordinary humans, such as becoming completely flat so that he can slide under a door or using your fingers to open conventional locks turning your finger a master key. He can also use this power to disguise by changing the shape of your face and body. Thanks to its fluid state, Elastic-Boy can open holes in your body and turn into objects with moving parts. Also, he can change your body mass and physical constitution at will; there is virtually no limit to the size and shape that he can turn.

*Superhuman agility:* These stretching powers grant the Elastic-Boy increased agility allowing you flexibility and coordination that is extraordinarily beyond the natural limits of the human body.

*Color Change:* The only limitation he has concerns color, he can not change without intense concentration. He usually does not use this ability and variations to your gray skin and his uniform red.

*Invulnerability:* Elastic-Boy's powers dramatically increase their durability. Some stories, perhaps anecdotal quality, since you showed susceptible to surprise attack by bullets in a runny case a substance similar to liquid plastic. Most of the stories, however, he is able to withstand corrosives, punctures and bruises without suffering any damage (though it can be momentarily stunned). He is resistant to high speed impacts that would kill an ordinary person, resistant energy weapon explosions (The Beast once mentioned that he could probably even withstand a nuclear blast), and is bulletproof. Their body mass can be dispersed, but for all intents and purposes, is invulnerable.

*Regeneration:* He can regenerate and / or assimilate lost or damaged tissue, although he needs to be reasonably intact for this process to begin; he was reduced to separate molecules and scattered across the ocean for centuries, only returning to he usual way after the rest of Generation X were able to gather enough of its molecules and restore about 80% of their body mass, after he started regenerate from what they had recovered.

*Telepathic Immunity:* As stated by the Beast : "Elastic-Boy Mind is no longer organic and is therefore untouchable by telepathy."

*Immortality:* The Elastic-Boy does not appear to show the effects of age; if he does, he's a much slower pace than normal humans. In the aftermath of the history of Generation X in which they travel back in time to the Age Hiboreana, Elastic-Boy who had been displaced in time it was discovered that survived for 3000 years dispersed in separate molecules in the Atlantic Ocean. He now has more than 3000 years old and is still active as a superhero.

*Ultrasonic Detection:* Your body will begin to "vibrate" when an ultrasonic frequency is triggered.

----------


## Sansomon

*Rogue Boy / Everett Thomas*

The mutant who is formerly known as Synch with other mutants. Synch is firstly able to sync up with other mutants and the use Their powers if They Were his own. Synch is a charter member of the junior team mutant, Generation X.

Origin

Everett Thomas was a mutant born in St. Louis, Missouri. He possessed an aura Which allowed him to synch up with other superhumans in his immediate vicinity, Thereby gaining any powers Briefly They possessed.

Creation

Synch was created by Fabian Nicieza and Andy Kubert and first Appeared in X-Men issue 36 (1994).

Mayor Story Arcs

Phalanx Covenant

Generation X

The mechanical collective race known to the Phalanx had assimilated the X-Men and attempted to wipe out what was to be the next generation of mutant heroes. Synch had accidentally synched to Banshee, who was in the area, and had shattered all the windows in his area with Banshee's "borrowed" scream. He did not know how he did it, but the next thing he Knew there was a slew of police officers with guns pointed at him. Unfortunately for Them, the menace was not Everett, but the Phalanx, who attacked the officers. Luckily, he was saved thanks to the help of the Emma Frost, Sabretooth, Banshee, and Jubilee. This misfit band of heroes ended up saving the other kids who Were attacked by the Phalanx. With the sacrifice of Blink, They managed to escape.

Generation X

Following the end of the Phalanx crisis, Everett and the other Youths Were all relocated to the Massachusetts Academy, Where They trained to use Their powers, received a formal education, and acted to the next generation of X-Men, Generation X. Although They where teached to regular students Become, They also Became a new striking force to Help Out other mutants and to make the world safer. The team, teached by Sean Cassidy, the Banshee better known, and Emma Frost Became a tight group Whom enjoyed eachothers company very much. Synch's powers where of great help During Their missions. Synch Became very close to his teammate "M" During Their later years in the school. Soon a romance blossomed between the two.

Death

Synch was one of the original members of Generation X, headed by Banshee and Emma Frost. He met his untimely demise When the school had a bomb in it Placed by Emma Frost's sister, Adrienne. Heroically, Synch searched for the bomb using his teammates powers que he synched up with. He would find it, but would be too far from his team to properly use Their powers. He would jump on the bomb and take the explosion himself dying at the same team. His death would Ensure the survivor of Hundreds of others. Following his death, the academy would be shut down and Generation X would disband, going Their separate ways.

Necrosha
He was one of many mutants to be revived by Eli Bard, in trying to make Selene (The Black Queen of the Hellfire Club, who was also his teacher Emma membrane as the White Queen), a goddess. He is seen with Gen-Xers colleague, dermis (who died after Generation X be dissolved) attacking Scalp along with some of the younger X-Men .Thanks the timely intervention of the other X-Men Synch and most young people mutants dead were freed from the villain's control and had their mutagenic potential unlocked suffering secondary mutations and gaining new powers. In his case Everett won the exact same powers of Rogue with the difference that they were under control and he could play freely in other individuals without permanently steal your life force, powers, abilities and memories. Everett then adopted the new code-named "Rogue Boy" making it an Afro-descendant adolescent version of its counterpart of the X-Men joining the new incarnation of All New Generation X under the tutelage of Xorn.

*Powers and Abilities*


Rogue Boy has the same exact powers of Rogue / Anna Marie D'Acanto with a touch of stealing the vital essence , consciousness , memories , abilities and super powers of anyone touch being a teenager african American version of Rogue. 


Rogue Boy as a consequence of having been revived by techno-organic virus in Necrosha event had its mutagenic potential latent mutant unlocked suffering a secondary mutation that gave him a new level of mutant power. He now is a mutant with the ability to drain the essence of a living being to come into physical contact with this, synthesizing in your body your physical abilities, memories, personality traits, and dies superhuman to a varying degree just like Rogue / Anna Marie D'Ancanto. Unlike Rogue however Everett Thomas has full control over his ability can suppress it consciously in order to be perfectly capable of touching other people or creatures without prolonged physical contact with him is in any way harmful or fatal to other beings. Everett demonstrated such mastery level of the powers possessed by Rogue that he can drain life, the memories, abilities and powers of other superhuman without these however are damaged, lose their powers or even become unconscious as was the case Rogue. He has full conscious control of your ability, if he so wishes, he can physically touch people, not afraid to absorb their powers or minds. He also proved to be able to indefinitely retain the powers, skills, memories etc. other superhumans and keeps them with him the length of time he want without however people or creatures who had their drained powers come to lose permanently their equal powers happened when Rogue stole the powers of Ms.Marvel .In addition thanks to his prior knowledge and training in the Massachusetts Academy and combat training sessions at the Jean Grey School for Higher Learning Everett demonstrated a high ability to fight hand- to-hand using his powers or even without them.


He also showed the ability to manifest again powers, skills and knowledge he has absorbed in the past, although it has not presented this ability since its resurrection in Necrosha.


There are limitations as to how much energy he can absorb. Extremely powerful individuals as Magneto or Ares can consciously deny the absorption powers of Rogue Boy powers over them, or maintain a certain degree of power that Rogue Boy can not take them.


More recently, Rogue Boy assimilated and permanently stored the power of the Photon / Genis-Vell. The Powers of Photon he give super strength, invulnerability, flight power, stamina, durability, capacity of, project bursts of photons and cosmic awareness. He also absorbed telepathy and telekinesis of Nathe Gray the X-Man who gives Omega level psionic abilities.

----------


## Sansomon

*Seraph*

Wanda Worthington VI the Seraph grandniece of Warren Worthington III Archangel X-Men and how she a "winged mutant" only instead of grandfather uncle she has three pairs of natural wings like a seraph mythical Kabbalah of Angels says following on them: "Each one had six wings: with two he covered his face, and with twain he covered his feet, and with two he flew."

*Powers and Abilities*

Seraph is a powerful vitakinetik able to manipulate at will the vital energies of living things. Can cure a slight cut to a fatal hemorrhage with a touch of his hands, his mere presence makes any organic creature living at its strongest around and more vigorous in the fullness of the apex of physical strength makes flowers bloom at his touch and nature shine in life . His powers of Vitakinesis allow she to cure deadly diseases, increase the maximum physical capacity of any individual maximize their vital strength, rejuvenate the elderly etc .. But also can "remove" the life giving. Using his powers to manipulate life forces in a negative way can "deny" invulnerability, super strength and resistance to races or individuals who typically have naturally these powers can detonate in a fight with Wolverine, just "off", its healing factor hyper-accelerated in the middle of a shootout, can kill with a look bursting all the blood vessels of a living being or "turn off" your vital organs can dry up to a tree root if you want, can weaken the strongest of reducing beings your life force, can reduce a young man in the prime of physical strength and vigor to a completely exhausted body, can cause fatal diseases in the same way that the cure.

----------


## Sansomon

*Stormy / Azari the Son of Storm / Ororo Munroe and Black Panther / T'Challa*

----------


## Ogrebear

Interesting set of heroes here! 

Be interested in your take on J2- son of the Juggernaught; or on Armadillo, or on 616 Bloodhawk; or 2099's Ravage; or Jade Dragon, or Sasquatch, or...or..or...

----------

